# Women with chainsaws



## Chopwood

Hey how about posting pictures of some real chainsaw chicks-
heres one of my wife, Erica about to place second in a field of about thirty guys in an open, run what you brung stocksaw. The only one she didn't beat? take a guess


----------



## tony marks

well im for that.. in fact anybody know an unattached chainsaw woman a little older than your lady..well u get the idea..
sorry russ. man got to do what he gotta do.i know this aint that kinda forum.


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Older?*

She looks to be the perfect age!


----------



## tony marks

thats foru blaster.. im afraid i couldnt stand a lady that could beat my time.. one that young[no offense meant to chopwood ,u have a beautiful lady.]
would leave this old schooler in the dust.aint no use in hitching an race horse with an coal wagon hoss..
more pics please.


----------



## Chris J.

*Yes! We need more photos of women*

with chainsaws. Of course posting in the other forums & threads might drop off considerably .


----------



## smokechaser

Here is a picture of my wife (when she was still on the crew) falling her first tree. cute little 10 inch diameter grand fir. about 75 feet tall. she still like to cut with her 036 better than anything else.

Chick with saw. you gotta love it.


----------



## glens

Congratulations, Chopwood!


----------



## Chopwood

Another Pic


----------



## che

> Erica about to place second in a field of about thirty guys in an open, run what you brung stocksaw. The only one she didn't beat? take a guess



Congratulations to you both! 

Great pictures! Thanks for posting them.

Che


----------



## ccicora

What about Terryville, CT on Sunday (I believe) When she kicked all our butts?


----------



## Chopwood

Right Chris,
She did beat everyone that day. How's Gretch doing?


----------



## ccicora

If all goes well she should be home in time for deep fried Honey turkey. And SawMan, there is plenty if you want to come up. (Last time he ate my cooking, he stopped me every time I walked by for more)

Later,
Chris


----------



## stihltech

*Gretcen*

Was thinking of ya as we motored by on the 390 about 8:30 last night. 
Good to be home.


----------



## WCS99no1

*Hey everybody!*

Hey everyone,

I've been a member for a while, but I've mostly been a lurker, but now we have a thread I can contribute to! Here are some photos from the Women's Stock Saw competition at Grizzlyfest from...somewhere in western NY from...I think 2001. Boy, it's been a while!

Well, I hope to be a more active participant overall and get to know some people around here.

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## WCS99no1

It will only let me post five at a time, but I got a lot more:


----------



## WCS99no1

That's it.


----------



## ccicora

Nice pick Joel, glad you could take those picks. When I see Ivan I will let him know that you posted picks of his show on the site. 
Are you going to make it backup for another show?

Keep up the picks!
Chris Cicora


----------



## WCS99no1

stihlman036 said:


> Are you going to make it backup for another show?



Chris,

It depends a lot on work schedule, vacation time, and money. I've never been to Boonville, and I really, really want to make it up there before I get too old. I don't know if I can swing it this summer, but we'll see.

I wish there were some competitions down here in Texas.

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## WCS99no1

Okay, I'm posting more pictures. I've been visiting this thread for a couple of days now and I haven't seen any more posts. So I'm posting some more to see if I can jump start things a little. I didn't take these pictures but I found them on the web and they are some of my favorites.

Hope you like them.

Joel

http://international.husqvarna.com/files/Press/Images/High_res_img/0220-003_339_woman_2599x3541.jpg http://international.husqvarna.com/files/Press/Images/High_res_img/0220-005.jpg


----------



## jason j ladue

hey chopwood, way to go. looks like true love...


----------



## ButtonRock

*No thanks*

The misses isn't allowed to touch certain things and this includes the saws, anything with wheels (except her car) and anything that goes boom.Trust me on this.Enjoy the day


----------



## jason j ladue

ButtonRock said:


> The misses isn't allowed to touch certain things and this includes the saws, anything with wheels (except her car) and anything that goes boom.Trust me on this.Enjoy the day


what eva...


----------



## Bills Oak

I have heard that there is this type of event in the Western North Carolina area sometime in the fall?--I would like to go to one & maybe compete with one of my Mac Kart saws but I always find out that they happened after the fact!--Any idea when one might be scheduled in this "neck of the woods"?--Thanks, BILL IRVINE


----------



## woodshop

*pro logger admiring her saw*

...ain't she cute???????


----------



## BigUglySquirrel

Ahh..women and saws. It's a wonderful idea. Great pics guys. If I could get mine to split some firewood I'd be settin' alright!! LOL

Chris


----------



## oldwild

my wife has run the poulan 220 a few times, but when I was a splitting the wood, she just showed up and took pics!


----------



## Arden Cogar Jr.

WCS99no1 said:


> Chris,
> 
> It depends a lot on work schedule, vacation time, and money. I've never been to Boonville, and I really, really want to make it up there before I get too old. I don't know if I can swing it this summer, but we'll see.
> 
> I wish there were some competitions down here in Texas.
> 
> Thanks,
> Joel



There's a whole slew of comps in Arkansas and Louisiana during March and April. If you're interested, give me a shout. I'm coming to the Lousiana Forest Festival at Winnfield LA during the third weekend in March. It's about a hour and 1/2 drive from Shreveport. One of the local competitors, Charlie Bishop, lives in Tyler, TX.

All the best,
Arden Cogar Jr. aka Jamie


----------



## Arden Cogar Jr.

To the topic of the thread, it may sound rather cro magnon of me, but the only thing that turns me on more than women with chainsaws is women with axes........does that make me strange?  

In all seriousness, my signficant other has followed me into woodchopping, cross cut sawing and chainsaw racing. She started out with cross cut sawing, then went to chopping. Now, she has pestered me for the past month to show her how to stock saw. I keep telling her that to be qualified ot teach someone how to do something one must at least know what they're doing. Well, that's stretching it for me. But I'll try nonetheless.

Awesome photos. Should be a calender made for us wood junkys - real women and the saws they run.

All the best,
Jamie


----------



## WCS99no1

*Can I adopt her?*



woodshop said:


> ...ain't she cute???????



Just kidding about the adoption part, although I would like to adopt a daughter some day...but that's for a different forum.

Here's another cutie though. How long before her folks trust her with the real thing?

I once met a young woman who told me she used her first chainsaw at eight and *bought* her first Stihl at 12. She's about 20 now and owns three Stihls. (At least that's what she told me...)

Joel


----------



## WCS99no1

*Check out the bar!*

I saw this photo in an MSN group. The woman in the photo is Gabby, a chainsaw carver from Germany. But I can't believe the size of the bar on the *electric* saw. Can an electric motor work with a chain that long?

Joel


----------



## MasterBlaster

That's a photoshop, Joel.


----------



## Mange

I know men are compensating, you know long bar small p...

But a woman?!!?!


----------



## Chopwood

MasterBlaster said:


> That's a photoshop, Joel.


looks like one to me!


----------



## WCS99no1

*"Gullable is written on the ceiling."*

So it was a photoshop, huh? Boy did I fall for that.

Well, I think this article about women sawyer for the Forest Service is real:
http://www.cnr.uidaho.edu/WINR/stuever3.htm

Nor do I think these women chainsaw carvers photoshopped their stuff.
http://www.cabincritters.com/index.htm
http://web.wxyz.com/fromtheheart/020425fh.html
http://www.groeschen.com/index.html
http://www.kellyswoodart.com/index.html
http://www.chainsawchick.com/
http://www.amazinggracechainsawart.com/index.html
http://www.shesawsit.com/

Also, has the Timbersports season for '05 started yet? Maybe it's too early in the year because of snow -- that white stuff I've almost forgotten about after living in near the Gulf of Mexico for two winters. I look forward to hearing from y'all about that.

Good luck,
Joel


----------



## Lobo

Some good looking derrières there.

You just gotta love women, no matter what.


----------



## Molecule

Dr. ChainsawChick uses magnifying glasses when she works -- talk about precise cuttin' work - lol?







ChainsawChicks obviously got artistic vision ... and she obviously ain't gonna get kept down, so she should just jump right on up there and get after Leonardo ... do a carving ... How God made man!


----------



## che

Thanks for the links, Joel! I'm going to try chainsawchick's 'bandanas around boot-tops' trick...maybe my socks won't be stained orange anymore (_osage_ orange.)


----------



## Arden Cogar Jr.

WCS99no1 said:


> So it was a photoshop, huh? Boy did I fall for that.
> 
> Well, I think this article about women sawyer for the Forest Service is real:
> http://www.cnr.uidaho.edu/WINR/stuever3.htm
> 
> Nor do I think these women chainsaw carvers photoshopped their stuff.
> http://www.cabincritters.com/index.htm
> http://web.wxyz.com/fromtheheart/020425fh.html
> http://www.groeschen.com/index.html
> http://www.kellyswoodart.com/index.html
> http://www.chainsawchick.com/
> http://www.amazinggracechainsawart.com/index.html
> http://www.shesawsit.com/
> 
> Also, has the Timbersports season for '05 started yet? Maybe it's too early in the year because of snow -- that white stuff I've almost forgotten about after living in near the Gulf of Mexico for two winters. I look forward to hearing from y'all about that.
> 
> Good luck,
> Joel



Joel,
Nice links. In regards to the "Timbersports Season", several events on tap coming up soon. In April, the Louisiana Forest Festival will be held at the Winn Parish in Winnfield Louisiana. Not to far from you I think? Believe it or not, the President of the Southern Axemen Association lives in Tyler. There's also a few other smaller contests in areas of Arkansas and Alabama in the following weeks. Then things move up my way in West Virginia for the Webster County Woodchopping Festival and the WV Forestry ASsociation's woodchop. Then the season officially kicks off with several events. I believe there's also an event the last weekend in April somewhere near Golden Colorado. I also believe there's an event near Missoula, MT during the first or second weekend in May.

Normally, in North America, the loggers sports events don't kick off until June. However, there are a few contests that come around before then.

All the best,
Arden Cogar Jr. aka Jamie


----------



## pbtree

woodshop said:


> ...ain't she cute???????



Great pic!


----------



## WCS99no1

che said:


> Thanks for the links, Joel! I'm going to try chainsawchick's 'bandanas around boot-tops' trick...maybe my socks won't be stained orange anymore (_osage_ orange.)



Well Che, I'm glad I could help.

What's been new with you? Been out cutting lately?

How are your Dohlmar's holding up?

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## che

Hi Joel,

I haven't cut any firewood for probably three weeks I guess. Woodstove is cold and has been all week, I think. I'll put the little Jonsered to work cleaning out a fencerow this afternoon, though.

Dolmar? I haven't used it for quite a while. I did pick it up once this winter...but...I put it back down and got the Shindaiwa. It's just too heavy for me now, sure did the job though.


----------



## WCS99no1

Hey, it's been a while. Have people forgotten this thread?

So are there any real chainsaw chicks posting in one of the picture forums? Some have gotten so long it's hard to keep up.

Also anybody heard form Beavergirl recently? I wonder how is she doing.

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## mktest

I know this isn't of a "real" chainsaw-woman, I mean, it's an album cover, but, it's one of my favourite album covers of all time  






This is german heavy metal band Accept's first album from 1979 btw.


----------



## Gypo Logger

Here's a picture of the Chainsaw Chick with her Makita.
John


----------



## Chris J.

Now John, you're going to cause certain folks around here to get their knickers in a knot. He, he, he.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Or go blind.


----------



## MasterBlaster

No, I meant from gazing upon her countenance...http://***************/treehouse/images/smiles/barf.gif


----------



## WCS99no1

*You know what we need...*

... more women loggers!  

Anybody know of or have met any female loggers? And are there any women out there with those big chainsaws like you see on Madsen's web page cutting down huge trees like old-growth redwoods? (She'd probably have to be the world's strongest woman.)

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## Vincent

Hi, one more, from Germany 

We make firewood with old pro machines....


----------



## MasterBlaster

Welcome, Vincent!


----------



## usmc50bmgsniper

awsome, chicks with saws. can't get any better than that. wish my ole lady was into saws.


----------



## Gypo Logger

My cleaning wench is into saws, but she sure can rock them out. Her saw is duller than a hoe.
John


----------



## Bill G

If I bring one of my two man saws to Baraboo my wife will be on the end.

Bill


----------



## klickitatsacket

Here is Miss Amber with one of Mine
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y186/klickitat/msamber_0011.jpg


----------



## MacDaddy

Gypo Logger said:


> My cleaning wench is into saws, but she sure can rock them out. Her saw is duller than a hoe.
> John


I think she just rocks the chain hoping you will give her a bigger one next time


----------



## WCS99no1

*Shania Twain*

I read that Shania Twain was a logger for a while when she was a teen. I also read that she was in some type of lumberjack competition on a TV show where she cut wood with an electric chainsaw.

Well, after years of looking I finally got a picture of it. Not very good though.

There is also a cool drawing by one of Shania's fans.

Now, you'd also think Gretchen Wilson would be handy with a chainsaw. Haven't heard anything about that yet. Sure would love to see her with one.

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## Whiteindustries

*Great Photos Guys and Gals*



WCS99no1 said:


> I read that Shania Twain was a logger for a while when she was a teen. I also read that she was in some type of lumberjack competition on a TV show where she cut wood with an electric chainsaw.
> 
> Well, after years of looking I finally got a picture of it. Not very good though.
> 
> There is also a cool drawing by one of Shania's fans.
> 
> Now, you'd also think Gretchen Wilson would be handy with a chainsaw. Haven't heard anything about that yet. Sure would love to see her with one.
> 
> Thanks,
> Joel



Great photos,Woman and saws is a great idea,maybe not for me though.lol Seems I attract crazy woman,some of my friends think I may make them crazy, either way a saw may not be a good idea.lol


----------



## pyromaniac guy

wait wait wait. what are they doing out of the kitchen?








sorry, i had to


----------



## JohnL

Miss Amber :angel:


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Chopwood said:


> Hey how about posting pictures of some real chainsaw chicks-
> heres one of my wife, Erica






Whoa! All that good looking and she's not a wimp, either! Ya done good, man!



Chopwood said:


> about to place second in a field of about thirty guys in an open, run what you brung stocksaw. The only one she didn't beat? take a guess




Her mother?


----------



## WCS99no1

*Angela Polglaze*

Hey everybody,

Angela Polglaze finally has a website: http://www.angela-polglaze.com/

She's a professional chainsaw carver from Australia and I'm a fan of her work. Some of her artwork is for mature audiences, though, if that bothers you.

But she is really good...and really good looking. Check it out.

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## Anubis16

*New here*


Hey everyone, I am new here, just found this site. My name is Karrie and I am a logger and chainsaw artist, you can see my work at www.thechainsawchick.com. 
K


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

Welcome Karrie. I did check out your site. Impressive.

Enjoy...

Jeff


----------



## vharrison2

Welcome to the site. You have a nice site, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Gypo Logger

Hi K, welome to the site, you'll have fun here. What saw is that in your picture? It looks like a 365 or 362 from here.
I bookmarked your site so I could read it later. Have to head off to the woods.
John


----------



## Anubis16

*my old saw*

LOL that's my old 72, actually we were on a job that day and the landowner did a really neat story for the local paper....my 385 was up on the hill waiting for me, we just came down to the truck for lunch....and luckily I had the backup saw there or would have had to treck back up to get a saw for the pix..he he he...
Karrie
www.thechainsawchick.com


----------



## vharrison2

Karrie, do you own Afgans?


----------



## Anubis16

*Afghan hounds*

Yes, I still have one old lady left. I used to raise them and Chesapeake Bay Retrievers. 
Karrie


----------



## vharrison2

I was just reading that at your site, cool. You look like a great fishergirl, I love to fish also.


----------



## asb151

Welcome, very neat work!


----------



## West Texas

This is my 'chainsaw' chick. She's my 20 year old grandaughter.


----------



## kf_tree

West Texas said:


> This is my 'chainsaw' chick. She's my 20 year old grandaughter.



why was she giving you the finger with her right hand as you took the pic?


----------



## West Texas

Because I was taking it for her to show to her boyfriend. I said stick "UP" your finger on one hand. Then when you show this to him, say "Don't mess with me, I'm a chainsaw chick." And she did not understand what I meant. Sooooo  This is me giving her the first chainsaw lesson.


----------



## ccicora

This could not be good.... bought mine 1 and now she has 4 ..... 026 pro, 7900, 395, 3120..... And soon to have more...


----------



## tek9tim

Here's one of my friend Anne packing a 440 on the Dirtyface fire last summer.


----------



## John Ellison

Here is one of a black chick and my logging buddy with some saw logs.


----------



## Chris J.

John, you might want to look at the photo that you posted.


----------



## John Ellison

Yes, its a black chick sitting on my logging buddys hind end with some saw logs in the background. Its on topic, a chick with a log skidder and some logs.

John


----------



## davidwyby

John Ellison said:


> Yes, its a black chick sitting on my logging buddys hind end with some saw logs in the background. Its on topic, a chick with a log skidder and some logs.
> 
> John


----------



## WCS99no1

*Chainsaw Safety Brochure*

So I emailed the forestry department at Texas A&M University asking if they offered chainsaw safety classes. They wrote back to me saying they didn't but they gave me this brochure from Mississippi State University. In it a young lady and a young man get equal "face time" cutting down a tree with a Stihl.

http://msucares.com/pubs/publications/p2250.pdf

This is a link to a version of the brochure I got. Well, the one I got was better -- full color, more pictures, but I can't upload it.

Also, if anybody knows of a good chainsaw safety course in southeast Texas please let me know.

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## Gravely Grinch

John Ellison said:


> Here is one of a black chick and my logging buddy with some saw logs.



Is that Oprah?


----------



## WCS99no1

*Who's Who from Woodsman Days?*

Hi,

I was on-line and I saw a website with pics from the last two Woodsman Days competitions. I recognized a few faces but many I didn't. I wondered if anyone here knew who these ladies were?

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## WCS99no1

*Who's Who From Woodsman Days?*

More pics.


----------



## WCS99no1

*Who's Who from Woodsman Days?*

Last set.

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## WCS99no1

*Joining the Chainsaw Gang By GWENDOLYN BOUNDS*

I saw this article a few months ago. I thought it was good. I e-mailed the author later and found out she does own a Stihl MS 180 C-BE MiniBoss. It meets her needs and she doesn't want to get a larger saw.

On the other hand I IM'd another girl last night who has a Stihl with a 32" bar. I commented that 32" sounded very long, but she said "it makes big trees seem small."  

Later,
Joel


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

So what's she doing with a Husky T-shirt and using a Stihl?


----------



## WCS99no1

*I Think Her Chainsaw's Sexy*

Relyricing songs is a hobby of mine. I’m an amateur Weird Al (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weird_Al) and/or ApologetiX (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ApologetiX). It didn’t take me long to come up with a parody of “She Thinks My Tractor’s Sexy:”

I Think Her Chainsaw’s Sexy

To the tune of:
She Thinks My Tractor's Sexy
by Kenny Chesney

Cuttin’ those logs in the cool autumn sun,
Over by the shed, Lordy, here I comes
With a basket full of chicken and a big cold jug of sweet tea.
She makes a little room and she gases it up
Pull on her starter and stir a little dust
Just look at my face, I ain't a-foolin' her.

I think her chainsaw's sexy, it really turns me on
I'm always starin' at her while she’s cuttin' along
I like the way it's buzzin' while we're cuttin' up the wood
I'm even kinda crazy 'bout her Kevlar chaps
I'm the only one who really understands what gets her
I think her chainsaw's sexy.

We'll cut down trees 'till we run outta light
Take it to the barn, put it up for the night
Climb up in the loft, sit and talk with the radio on
I say I got a dream and she ask what it is
I want a log cabin and a yard full of kids
And fire it up one more time before she takes me home.

I think her chainsaw's sexy, it really turns me on
I'm always starin' at her while she’s cuttin' along
I like the way it's buzzin' while we're cuttin' up the wood
I'm even kinda crazy 'bout her Kevlar chaps
I'm the only one who really understands what gets her
I think her chainsaw's sexy.

Well, I ain't into mowers or hedge trimmers
But if it’s Stihl power, man, my eyes light up.

I think her chainsaw's sexy, it really turns me on
I'm always starin' at her while she’s cuttin' along
I like the way it's buzzin' while we're cuttin' up the wood
I'm even kinda crazy 'bout her Kevlar chaps
I'm the only one who really understands what gets her
I think her chainsaw's sexy.

I think her chainsaw's sexy...


----------



## pbtree

Gravely Grinch said:


> Is that Oprah?



Naw - she ain't that good looking...


----------



## WCS99no1

*Videos from MySpace*

This thread has been dead for a while, but I found these vidoes on MySpace that I wanted to share.

<a href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=981355461">chainsaws</a><br><embed src="http://lads.myspace.com/videos/vplayer.swf" flashvars="m=981355461&type=video" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="430" height="346"></embed><br><a href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.addToProfileConfirm&videoid=981355461&title=chainsaws">Add to My Profile</a> | <a href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.home"> More Videos</a>

<a href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=925037052">Lumberjack's Day @ Work</a><br><embed src="http://lads.myspace.com/videos/vplayer.swf" flashvars="m=925037052&type=video" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="430" height="346"></embed><br><a href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.addToProfileConfirm&videoid=925037052&title=Lumberjack's Day @ Work">Add to My Profile</a> | <a href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.home"> More Videos</a>

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## SawTroll

Thank you!

They are a bit clumsy in their work - specially the one in the first video, looks like a bad joke really...........


----------



## blis

SawTroll said:


> Thank you!
> 
> They are a bit clumsy in their work - specially the one in the first video, looks like a bad joke really...........



the second video aint much worse, cutting the wood on half-throttle and the amount of ppe just makes me sick...


----------



## SawTroll

blis said:


> the second video aint much worse, cutting the wood on half-throttle and the amount of ppe just makes me sick...



I looked at it again - you are right!


----------



## Adkpk

My girl works in an office all day but didn't hesitate to pick up the saw and lend a hand cutting firewood. The other girl forget about it I couldn't keep her from taking the saw. She wanted to cut window sills for her apartment from the cant I had laying around.


----------



## maveric944

> the second video aint much worse, cutting the wood on half-throttle and the amount of ppe just makes me sick...
> __________________



regarding the amount of ppe, do you mean too much or not enough,, i don't understand,,  i did notice in the first vid that the girl seemed to be realy struggling with the weight of the saw, which cant be a good thing in terms of safety or am i wrong,, 

mav


----------



## SawTroll

maveric944 said:


> .... i did notice in the first vid that the girl seemed to be realy struggling with the weight of the saw, which cant be a good thing in terms of safety or am i wrong,, ..



I believe you are right, and she obviously didn't know much about tree felling....


----------



## oldsaw

SawTroll said:


> I believe you are right, and she obviously didn't know much about tree felling....



Notice how they didn't show the completion of the first tree on the first video. It sat back on the saw, she either misjudged the lean of the tree, or it was catching the wind. Watching her set up the cut was painful, she had too much saw, too much bar for her to handle, and whatever she was checking out had nothing to do with what the tree was doing, just her cut...which was still bad.

The second one, well, again, a great "how not to" video.

Mark


----------



## blis

maveric944 said:


> regarding the amount of ppe, do you mean too much or not enough,, i don't understand,,  i did notice in the first vid that the girl seemed to be realy struggling with the weight of the saw, which cant be a good thing in terms of safety or am i wrong,,
> 
> mav



Was talking about the lack of ppe...

And about the second vid, i just watched it and it was totally horrible... the saw handling, cutting and felling... the saw was obviously too big for her and trees and she didnt really know how to handle it... also those waist high stumps she made for no obvious reason and the fine tuning of felling notch, absolutely horrible...


----------



## WCS99no1

I enjoyed reading the critiques from experienced saw users. I've done a lot of reading on how to properly fell a tree, but have never done it...yet. I'm more of an "armchair lumberjack." However, even I saw something fishy in those two videos.

On the first one I was surprised and how often she cut, then stopped, then cut again, even leaving the saw in the tree. I think she was realizing she was in over her head.

Maybe she was going waist high because yes, the saw was too big for her. Maybe with that diameter tree she could have gone with a shorter bar. Perhaps she was thinking she could cut down the stump to ground level later. Not good technique.

Notice she had US Forest Service safety gear. She was working for the government...oh boy. "Good enough for government work"...until somebody gets hurt or killed, then we have a two year investigation. (I work for NASA's Space Shuttle program, so I know about two year investigations...)

On the second one -- well, the lack of PPE doesn't surprise me because I've seen a lot of "stupid saw tricks." People who don't know what their doing post pictures like "oh, I have a chainsaw. I'm pretty bad @ss." No, you're a moron who's asking for a trip to the ER. And I've seen this done by both men and women.

Also, I was surprised to notice that she 1.) cut straight across instead of making two wedges, but maybe that's proper for a tree that size, and 2.) she pushed the saw back and fourth like is was a hand saw instead of letting it cut straight through. That cannot be good for the chain. Also, she pushes the tree down over the saw. That cannot be good for the bar.

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## Bermie

Oh my...
That first vid:
Why did she use the pulling chain while standing on that side of the tree? Why struggle to turn that massive saw upside down, then have to go round it to sight the fell?
Then on the backcut when the tree didn't go, she put her body right in the danger zone to look at the far side.
Felling cuts are too high, she's struggling to lift the saw.
On the second cut when the tree didn't go, should have stuck a wedge in it, going back in to cut ,it looks like it compromised the hinge, and the back cut is too high.
Lots of nice PPE though.
We all started somewhere...


----------



## Reddog

As for the high stumps.
That was fire work. You cut them high so the dozer following you can push them out fast or miss'em. The dozers you have are some times small, so you need leverage.


----------



## WCS99no1

Reddog said:


> As for the high stumps.
> That was fire work. You cut them high so the dozer following you can push them out fast or miss'em. The dozers you have are some times small, so you need leverage.



Okay. I've read somewhere that ideally you want to cut stumps close to the ground, but in that situation it makes sense.

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## SawTroll

Bermie said:


> ....
> We all started somewhere...



Yep, but I believe most have gathered _some _ kind of clue before starting to fell trees......:bang: :bang:


----------



## IchWarriorMkII

oldsaw said:


> Notice how they didn't show the completion of the first tree on the first video. It sat back on the saw, she either misjudged the lean of the tree, or it was catching the wind. Watching her set up the cut was painful, she had too much saw, too much bar for her to handle, and whatever she was checking out had nothing to do with what the tree was doing, just her cut...which was still bad.
> 
> The second one, well, again, a great "how not to" video.
> 
> Mark




It was my understand of the first video, that after it started to sit back on the saw, she went to the side of the backcut, and turned the backcut into a notch. Then she started a backcut over the previous notch to finish the tree.

Have a second look, maybe I looked too far into it.


----------



## Adkpk

*1st vid*

Sweetie definitly needs to eat her wheaties. If i look too hard into the vid I'd say , she has no idea. She's walking around that tree like it's only two feet tall. WAKE-UP, honey.


----------



## (WLL)

IchWarriorMkII said:


> It was my understand of the first video, that after it started to sit back on the saw, she went to the side of the backcut, and turned the backcut into a notch. Then she started a backcut over the previous notch to finish the tree.
> 
> Have a second look, maybe I looked too far into it.


now that is 1 hot a$$ in your pic id like 2 c her riding a 066 if u know what im saying


----------



## WCS99no1

*The first video*



Adrpk said:


> Sweetie definitly needs to eat her wheaties. If i look too hard into the vid I'd say , she has no idea. She's walking around that tree like it's only two feet tall. WAKE-UP, honey.



Yeah, looking at it again it is obvious the saw was too big for her, and she was risking it falling on top of her while she tried to figure out where to cut next.

Joel


----------



## Cedarkerf

*To much saw*

She definantly did not have the strength to handle a saw that high, if you have to brace it against your body how are you ever going to control it. Have never seen any one actually hold a saw this way.


----------



## Cedarkerf

*My chain saw wife*

She loves saws browses E-bay stihl and stihl catalog. Shes getting a 260 pro,a helmet system, Labonville 6 layer chaps and gloves for christmas. Shes a real keeper.


----------



## B_Turner

bks044 said:


> She loves saws browses E-bay stihl and stihl catalog. Shes getting a 260 pro,a helmet system, Labonville 6 layer chaps and gloves for christmas. Shes a real keeper.



I'm a little jealous. The closest my wife has come to sawing wood is a couple of times she has helped stack firewood.

ON the plus side she doesn't know enough to track my saws as I think I may get as many as 4 new saws this upcoming year.


----------



## WCS99no1

bks044 said:


> She loves saws browses E-bay stihl and stihl catalog. Shes getting a 260 pro,a helmet system, Labonville 6 layer chaps and gloves for christmas. Shes a real keeper.



Does she have a younger sister?  

Hey, Merry Christmas to you and your wife. I think you are married to one of the few women on the planet who actually wants a chainsaw for Christmas.

This lady got one as a wedding present.







These are some of the more interesting photographs we have been able to put into the scrapbook. How many ladies out there would be thrilled to receive new STIHL chain saw as a wedding gift? Well Linda Brown was. You see, she is a wildland fire fighter and the Tahoe hotshots gave her this as a wedding present.

It seems much more practical for her than a toaster. Perhaps she will even let her husband use it from time to time, if he asks nicely

(Source: http://www.stihlusa.com/information/info_testim_chainsaws.html)

Joel


----------



## bump_r

Still more PPE than Ultra was wearing in his videos, even though his saws ran really well.

Seriously, in the second one - although her technique sucked, she was wearing chaps - good on her. Wearing a wife-beater tank top offers about the same protection as a flannel shirt, "hoodie", "Members Only" jacket, or even Carhart coat that most of us wear for a false sense of protection, anyway. I'd venture to say whe was more PPE-ed than 90% of the posters here are when doing little yard work like she was doing. While not ready for Tinbersports, she still had more PPE than I've EVER worn. Or plan to.


----------



## SawTroll

bump_r said:


> Still more PPE than Ultra was wearing in his videos, even though his saws ran really well.
> ...



That isn't Ultra, it is THALL - Ultra is so far "unseen"......


----------



## Cedarkerf

*Christmas Present*

Here she is new 260 chaps and helmt happiest she could be.


----------



## bump_r

SawTroll said:


> That isn't Ultra, it is THALL - Ultra is so far "unseen"......



pssst! I know that! I was going along with the "but your saws run very well" thread of a week or so ago...


----------



## Lakeside53

SawTroll said:


> That isn't Ultra, it is THALL - Ultra is so far "unseen"......



I can fix that...


----------



## Lakeside53

Get that pile done, and then she can split:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll

Lakeside53 said:


> I can fix that...



Lots of PPE there, more than I have ever used, I believe....:rockn: :rockn:


----------



## woodfarmer

*sawtroll in action*

you'll have to post a picture, i don't recall ever seeing one of you in action


----------



## WCS99no1

*Another video*

<a ="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=1603751952">DD the destroyer</a><br><embed ="http://lads.myspace.com/videos/vplayer.swf" flashvars="m=1603751952&type=video" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="430" height="346"></embed><br><a ="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.addToProfileConfirm&videoid=1603751952&title=DD the destroyer">Add to My Profile</a> | <a ="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.home"> More Videos</a>

The caption: "Don't mess with DD, she knows how to use a chain-saw."

Almost had me convinced until she looked at the camera and had no eye protection. But I'd like to see what the experts have to say about this one.

Joel


----------



## Bermie

Woman with chainsaw, Bermie in action.opcorn: 

The ones on the water are removing a windblown casuarina trunk, it had been down for three years so there was no chance of it springing back up for those of you who might wonder why I'm standing on it!
The other two are of a white cedar (Tabebuia pallida) I had to remove the buttress flares to get the saw close enough to the trunk to get a hinge all the way across. It was bored through the hinge, then bore cut from each side as there was a stone wall directly behind it, then released from the other side and pulled over. (I had already dismantled the top)


----------



## Adkpk

Good shots, Bermie. Where does the cedar go? Like as in the wood. Do you dump it or mill it?


----------



## SawTroll

woodfarmer said:


> you'll have to post a picture, i don't recall ever seeing one of you in action



I posted some cell phone ones some time ago, but I don't remember where - not able to find them now........umpkin2:


----------



## logbutcher

*Slick Looking Headgear*

Bermie:
Where the crew get the slick looking white headgear ? We could use some camo white when the snow comes   .
BTW: That's my trawler "Adagio" 4th from starboard in the background


----------



## zemmo

Lakeside53 said:


> I can fix that...



Nice noodles!


----------



## SawTroll

A link to chainsawchick surely is relevant here......:rockn: :rockn:


----------



## SawTroll

zemmo said:


> Nice noodles!



Yes, but imo he is holding the powerhead closer to the wood than ideal......


----------



## maveric944

SawTroll said:


> A link to chainsawchick surely is relevant here......:rockn: :rockn:




my bar lube is running,, :jawdrop: :taped:


----------



## SawTroll

maveric944 said:


> my bar lube is running,, :jawdrop: :taped:



I believe she once was the lead singer in the pop/rock band "Runaways" also, and she also has been an actress......:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Bermie

Adrpk said:


> Good shots, Bermie. Where does the cedar go? Like as in the wood. Do you dump it or mill it?



Ta, 
The wood usually goes to the Governement dump, where it is ground up in the worlds biggest grinder then composted. The compost is used on Government and commercial landscaping projects and also the public can pick it up for free.
Very rarely one of the cabinetmakers shops will take a lump if it is anything worth saving. 
White cedar is a bad name for this wood, its nothing like cedar, quite soft. The casuarina on that job was cut and left for firewood for the clients. It burns very hot and clean, useless for anything else.

LogButcher...You like the sporty white lid? Keeps my head cool in the sun! Vertex Vent.


----------



## WCS99no1

*The Chainsaw Girl*

http://www.thechainsawgirl.com/

Well, we have two chainsaw chicks, Karrie in Wisconsin and Cherie in California, but in Canada they have the Chainsaw Girl.

But then Masters of the Chainsaw has the Chainsaw Chix from all America, Canada, Australia, and Germany, where along with Japan most of the chainsaw carvers come from: http://www.mastersofthechainsaw.com/chainsaw_chix.htm

Joel


----------



## arborterra

*Angy*

Ported 346XP


----------



## IchWarriorMkII




----------



## BC_Logger

well at least its a husky :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lakeside53

can't tell is that's some fancy bar paint pattern, or if it's just beat to crap!


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

She's not wearing any PPE, and her chain is loose. That's dangerous.


----------



## Lakeside53

so is being the only guy on AS on a Friday night.. uh... make that two guys


----------



## livewire

There.....







....Now she's hotter 









.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

Wow, that's an "Ultra-esque" photoshop.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

Lakeside53 said:


> so is being the only guy on AS on a Friday night.. uh... make that two guys



Ops normal here Andy.


----------



## Lakeside53

livewire said:


> There.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....Now she's hotter
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## TDunk

How'd you get a pic. of my wife ???


----------



## Timberhauler

That girl in the very first picture could nearly pass as a twin to my wife...Same hair,same build..everything..I have a few pictures of her with a chainsaw,but she's threatened me with death if I post them..I had a couple she didn't mind me posting,but someone deleted them off of our photobucket account.


----------



## B_Turner

A bit off thread, but my brother and his girlfriend just drove up here from Portland last night and somewhere around Ranier they saw a small place that offered both tanning and chainsaw sharpening. Tan and tune at the same time. I wish they had a picture of the place.


----------



## ShoerFast

SawTroll said:


> A link to chainsawchick surely is relevant here......:rockn: :rockn:




What can I say? 

How would ya like to check her for ticks?


----------



## WCS99no1

arborterra said:


> Ported 346XP



Arborterra,

Awesome saw. Thanks for posting.

Delta, OH. What part of the state is it in? How far is that from Cleveland? I went to Case Western Reserve University in Cleveland for college.

Joel


----------



## B_Turner

B_Turner said:


> A bit off thread, but my brother and his girlfriend just drove up here from Portland last night and somewhere around Ranier they saw a small place that offered both tanning and chainsaw sharpening. Tan and tune at the same time. I wish they had a picture of the place.




I forgot to say the chainsaw sharpening was while you were getting tanned.


----------



## nytreeman

think she needs chaps?


----------



## Just Mow

livewire said:


> There.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....Now she's hotter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm digging her now


----------



## Just Mow

TDunk said:


> How'd you get a pic. of my wife ???



keep dreaming


----------



## Lou

nytreeman said:


> think she needs chaps?



Think she knows that is a top handle saw?


----------



## Dave88LX

Found this!


----------



## livewire

Aftermarket or OEM??? Doesn't matter.....looks good


----------



## ropensaddle

Dave88LX said:


> Found this!



Yeah who needs a face, what kinda saw was that anyhow


----------



## chainsawchick67

I'm new on this thread but of you go here. . 
:chainsawguy: 
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=47882&page=2&highlight=cut4fun

This is me in the 4th post down from the top, that was my first timed race, i got 3rd in both my races, the only 2 to beat me were my boyfriend, and his freind, go figure, if you look on down the page my boyfriend is the guy in the black shirt with a C on it. look at more of the thread and ou'll see lotsa pics of me!

-Kel


----------



## beelsr

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah who needs a face, what kinda saw was that anyhow



saw? what saw? :jawdrop:


----------



## ropensaddle

chainsawchick67 said:


> I'm new on this thread but of you go here. .
> :chainsawguy:
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=47882&page=2&highlight=cut4fun
> 
> This is me in the 4th post down from the top, that was my first timed race, i got 3rd in both my races, the only 2 to beat me were my boyfriend, and his freind, go figure, if you look on down the page my boyfriend is the guy in the black shirt with a C on it. look at more of the thread and ou'll see lotsa pics of me!
> 
> -Kel


Good cuttin Kelli looks like you Ohioans have a good time.


----------



## huskydave

For some reason I feel like going out and buying a Craftsman.


----------



## Lou

huskydave said:


> For some reason I feel like going out and buying a Craftsman.



Only if she carries it home (at a trot), and they are real NOT memmorex!


----------



## chainsawchick67

*Ohioans*

:greenchainsaw: Yes, here in ohio we have a great time! I cant wait til I'm allowed to run an alky saw!!! For now i just race the smaller stuff but the first 2 races i did were the first time i had ever done upcuts and let me tell ya, its harder than it looks!!! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Just Mow

livewire said:


> Aftermarket or OEM??? Doesn't matter.....looks good



I'm guessing aftermarket :jawdrop:


----------



## livewire

Just Mow said:


> I'm guessing aftermarket :jawdrop:






:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lakeside53

Just Mow said:


> I'm guessing aftermarket :jawdrop:



So.. what you're really saying is the long term reliability and performance may suffer???


WHO CARES????  If they last 100 hours, I'm in:chainsawguy: :chainsawguy:


----------



## Just Mow

Lakeside53 said:


> So.. what you're really saying is the long term reliability and performance may suffer???
> 
> 
> WHO CARES????  If they last 100 bours, I'm in:chainsawguy: :chainsawguy:



Only 100


----------



## WCS99no1

*Ohio*



chainsawchick67 said:


> I'm new on this thread but of you go here. .
> :chainsawguy:
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=47882&page=2&highlight=cut4fun
> 
> This is me in the 4th post down from the top, that was my first timed race, i got 3rd in both my races, the only 2 to beat me were my boyfriend, and his freind, go figure, if you look on down the page my boyfriend is the guy in the black shirt with a C on it. look at more of the thread and ou'll see lotsa pics of me!
> 
> -Kel



Hi Kelly,

I went to college in Ohio. I got an engineering degree from Case Western Reserve University in Cleveland. Do you live near that area?

Thanks for sharing,
Joel


----------



## chainsawchick67

WCS99no1 said:


> Hi Kelly,
> 
> I went to college in Ohio. I got an engineering degree from Case Western Reserve University in Cleveland. Do you live near that area?
> 
> Thanks for sharing,
> Joel



I live in ashland thats about an hour south of cleveland and about an hour north of columbus. I do know where CWR is though. Are you originally from ohio?:greenchainsaw:


----------



## chainsawchick67

*Please, tell me why?*

Why must you all be obsessed with pics of fake chix with saws? You all know, just as well as I do that there are a few pics on here that do not provide and accurate photo of a REAL chainsaw chick. This annoys the H*** out of me. You wanna see a real chainsaw chick, look at the pics where we are CLOTHED!!!


----------



## RiverRat2

Lakeside53 said:


> So.. what you're really saying is the long term reliability and performance may suffer???
> 
> 
> WHO CARES????  If they last 100 hours, I'm in:chainsawguy: :chainsawguy:




 Tried to rep ya but you know :bang:


----------



## RiverRat2

chainsawchick67 said:


> Why must you all be obsessed with pics of fake chix with saws? You all know, just as well as I do that there are a few pics on here that do not provide and accurate photo of a REAL chainsaw chick. This annoys the H*** out of me. You wanna see a real chainsaw chick, look at the pics where we are CLOTHED!!!



Good point Kelli.. sometimes we do digress and thus are carried away in the hoopla,,, Sorry for the Annoyance but we are just havin a little fun,,, We know You are a real CSC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :monkey: :monkey: :monkey: 
I could tell because of your chaps and the chips a flyin!!!!!!!!!!!! Men acting like boyz with their toyz!!!! it's good to see some women folk playin too!!!!!


----------



## chainsawchick67

*Thank You!*

ee, now i my Boyfriend were to post tacy phoyos of me with a saw, he would get ripped new butthole for not having the proper safety gear. Its a double standard. If you are 100 lbs or less, its ok to flunt whan you have. . . if not, you get grief. Also, if you men are lookin at chik pix, i'd LOVE to see tim mcgraw or kenny chesnry wearing VERY little and tearin up some logs!


----------



## Lakeside53

chainsawchick67 said:


> Why must you all be obsessed with pics of fake chix with saws? You all know, just as well as I do that there are a few pics on here that do not provide and accurate photo of a REAL chainsaw chick. This annoys the H*** out of me. You wanna see a real chainsaw chick, look at the pics where we are CLOTHED!!!



We're not really obsessed (well.. most of us on this male dominated site), but someone has to continue the male stereotype in a PC world! It's all in jest!

Personally, I find women much more attractive when there is some hint, but some mystery as to what's not seen, but that's me   

Yes, PPE in the real world is a must...

You could solve this issue by posting a LOT pics of yourself, appropriately covered of course.

As for your last request, (tim mcgraw or kenny chesnry wearing VERY little) all we can provide is GYPOLOGGER scantily dressed... but... where is that pic?


----------



## Woodie

Lakeside53 said:


> Personally, I find women much more attractive when there is some hint, but some mystery as to what's not seen, but that's me



I'm with you 100% there, Lake.

Like, say for instance, a picture of Cindy Crawford butt-nekkid, only she's wearing gloves...


----------



## rb_in_va

Lakeside53 said:


> As for your last request, (tim mcgraw or kenny chesnry wearing VERY little) all we can provide is GYPOLOGGER scantily dressed... but... where is that pic?



Are you trolling for neg rep?


----------



## ropensaddle

chainsawchick67 said:


> Why must you all be obsessed with pics of fake chix with saws? You all know, just as well as I do that there are a few pics on here that do not provide and accurate photo of a REAL chainsaw chick. This annoys the H*** out of me. You wanna see a real chainsaw chick, look at the pics where we are CLOTHED!!!


You are a real chainsaw chick , and that is plain in the pics and could easily out cut the girl holding that craftsman.The problem is we men have eyes and cleavage seems to cloud our thinking or at least mine! I don't obsess over it but can't help but admire them, I guess
I could say because I was bottle fed but no, that would be bs. 

l


----------



## Lakeside53

rb_in_va said:


> Are you trolling for neg rep?




Go ahead, make my day


----------



## rb_in_va

Lakeside53 said:


> Go ahead, make my day



Can't, gotta spread it ta get it!


----------



## Lou

chainsawchick67 said:


> Why must you all be obsessed with pictures of fake chicks with saws? You all know, just as well as I do that there are a few pictures on here that do not provide and accurate photo of a REAL chainsaw chick. This annoys the H*** out of me. You wanna see a real chainsaw chick, look at the pictures where we are CLOTHED!!!



Kel; 
Don't blame us (men). The good Lord gave us enough blood to think; or to become aroused. The aroused trigger is non-voluntary! Once triggered all thought processes fail.

You Ladies he blessed with ability to think under all conditions. Probably because you have to plan for food, shelter, security, & the consequences of allowing men get to close.

If not for beautiful Ladies such as yourself we would still be living in caves. Talking about how good that one looks in her animal skin!!!


----------



## Lou

Kel;
When gravity and age take their toll on the exterior, someone with a good heart is STILL a beautiful person. You doubtless will be one of those.

My Lady is more beautiful to me today then when we wed, 36 years ago.


----------



## rbtree

rb_in_va said:


> Are you trolling for neg rep?



I can provide that pic....of the prevert fondling a Walkerized 372 that was soon to become mine....needless to say, I had to give it a good cleaning.....


----------



## GASoline71

Roger... Let's not and say we did.:hmm3grin2orange: 

Gary


----------



## rbtree

Hey, get off the puter and go catch some rays, ya bum....or fix the muffler bearing on that puny saw o' your'n..... 

Speaking of bums, I heard gypo chapped his in some cold Yukon snow.....


----------



## rb_in_va

GASoline71 said:


> Roger... Let's not and say we did.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Gary



Yes, I just ate lunch. Have a heart bro!


----------



## RiverRat2

*eatin kinda late today ehhhh?*



rb_in_va said:


> Yes, I just ate lunch. Have a heart bro!



The trolling post was a good one,,, ya woke Andy up!!!!!!


----------



## Just Mow

Lakeside53 said:


> We're not really obsessed (well.. most of us on this male dominated site), but someone has to continue the male stereotype in a PC world! It's all in jest!
> 
> Personally, I find women much more attractive when there is some hint, but some mystery as to what's not seen, but that's me
> 
> Yes, PPE in the real world is a must...
> 
> You could solve this issue by posting a LOT pics of yourself, appropriately covered of course.
> 
> As for your last request, (tim mcgraw or kenny chesnry wearing VERY little) all we can provide is GYPOLOGGER scantily dressed... but... where is that pic?



I'm sure Woody has a picture of Manual in a dress that he can post.:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Woodie

Just Mow said:


> I'm sure Woody has a picture of Manual in a dress that he can post.:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



I can't say as I do, but I'm starting to think THALL's Davey is actually you in a goat suit...


----------



## RiverRat2

*I promise Mow,,, I'm not laughing!!!!!*



Woodie said:


> I can't say as I do, but I'm starting to think THALL's Davey is actually you in a goat suit...




:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

Maybe grinnin just a wee bit!!!!


----------



## THALL10326

Woodie said:


> I can't say as I do, but I'm starting to think THALL's Davey is actually you in a goat suit...




Don't bring Davey into this. He's just a goat, he has nothing to do with this thread. 

Woody, Mow is going to beat you up bad.

(Mow I'm holding my breath to keep from laffing at Woody's post, get him good while I step outside for a second)


----------



## Woodie

THALL10326 said:


> Don't bring Davey into this. He's just a goat, he has nothing to do with this thread.
> 
> Woody, Mow is going to beat you up bad.
> 
> (Mow I'm holding my breath to keep from laffing at Woody's post, get him good while I step outside for a second)



And to tell you the truth, I'm not entirely convinced it's even a goat suit...


----------



## WCS99no1

chainsawchick67 said:


> I live in ashland thats about an hour south of cleveland and about an hour north of columbus. I do know where CWR is though. Are you originally from ohio?:greenchainsaw:



Actually, I grew up near Rochester, NY. I only lived in Ohio when I was going to college.

As for chainsaw pin-ups: Okay, I'll admit that I had a few Stihl calendars, but I thought the original intent of this thread was to post *real* chainsaw chicks. I think we've gotten a little off topic.

Joel


----------



## Just Mow

THALL10326 said:


> Don't bring Davey into this. He's just a goat, he has nothing to do with this thread.
> 
> Woody, Mow is going to beat you up bad.
> 
> (Mow I'm holding my breath to keep from laffing at Woody's post, get him good while I step outside for a second)



He stunned me good I almost went down.


It does appear that he is infatuated with goats.
:newbie: as you once told me, If it tastes like goat and feels like goat, then it must be goat


----------



## THALL10326

Just Mow said:


> He stunned me good I almost went down.
> 
> 
> It does appear that he is infatuated with goats.
> :newbie: as you once told me, If it tastes like goat and feels like goat, then it must be goat




    
Thats what I'm talkin about,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Just Mow

I thought this thread was about Manny and :newbie: 
but the title confused me .


----------



## THALL10326

Just Mow said:


> I thought this thread was about Manny and :newbie:
> but the title confused me .



Looks like your holding your own just fine, wait till they see that,LOLOL


----------



## Just Mow

THALL10326 said:


> Looks like your holding your own just fine, wait till they see that,LOLOL



Yeah that :newbie: doesn't bother me. When he's not on here harassing you he's out back checking Manny for ticks.


----------



## manual

Just Mow said:


> I'm sure Woody has a picture of Manual in a dress that he can post.:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:





Just Mow said:


> He stunned me good I almost went down.
> 
> 
> It does appear that he is infatuated with goats.



It appears that you are infatuated with seeing me in some type of dress.
I herd there was more than just steers in Texas. The last picture I seen of you on this site you did not have any Horns.


----------



## manual

Just Mow said:


> Yeah that :newbie: doesn't bother me. When he's not on here harassing you he's out back checking Manny for ticks.



No there aint no ticks on me
there aint no ticks on me 
there might be ticks on some of you chicks 
But there aint no ticks on me.


----------



## Woodie

manual said:


> It appears that you are infatuated with seeing me in some type of dress..



Body blow!! Body blow!!



manual said:


> I herd there was more than just steers in Texas. The last picture I seen of you on this site you did not have any Horns.



This is what he wears when he wants to get "horny":


----------



## fred_S260

chainsawchick67 said:


> Why must you all be obsessed with pics of fake chix with saws? You all know, just as well as I do that there are a few pics on here that do not provide and accurate photo of a REAL chainsaw chick. This annoys the H*** out of me. You wanna see a real chainsaw chick, look at the pics where we are CLOTHED!!!



Taking some risks going into a controversial subject as a new user, but I can't resist:

News flash - Men like beautiful women. We like 'em even better scantilly clad. And if they can be standing next to some of our favourite toys, even better still. We find slender, curvy waists attractive. And a few other things I won't mention by name here. That's a large part of being a man. And we're sorry if the way men are made annoys some women, but not really, we only just say we're sorry to avoid them getting into a real snit over it and then move on to find a woman who actually likes men they way they really are. Fortunately, there are many.


----------



## chainsawchick67

*News Flashback atcha*



fred_S260 said:


> Taking some risks going into a controversial subject as a new user, but I can't resist:
> 
> News flash - Men like beautiful women. We like 'em even better scantilly clad. And if they can be standing next to some of our favourite toys, even better still. We find slender, curvy waists attractive. And a few other things I won't mention by name here. That's a large part of being a man. And we're sorry if the way men are made annoys some women, but not really, we only just say we're sorry to avoid them getting into a real snit over it and then move on to find a woman who actually likes men they way they really are. Fortunately, there are many.





well guess what, i DONT fir that perfect woman image. I'm not little in the middle. I'm not all that curvy. I'm a REAL chainsawchick. I cant help it that you guys get so far off teh topic, that you cant even keep track of what youare talking about:censored: And just as a lil FYI, I have a man who treats me VERY well, and love his chainsaw chick just the way she is.And that goes the same for him. NO, my boyfriend doesnt look like kenny chesney, or tim mcgraw, but ya kow what, i love him unconditionally, and yea, he does like the thought of me in skimpy clothes with his big 880, im sure of it, but you guys get a lil too carried away with posting and raving over pix of UN chainsaw chix.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## RiverRat2

chainsawchick67 said:


> well guess what, i DONT fir that perfect woman image. I'm not little in the middle. I'm not all that curvy. I'm a REAL chainsawchick. I cant help it that you guys get so far off teh topic, that you cant even keep track of what youare talking about:censored: And just as a lil FYI, I have a man who treats me VERY well, and love his chainsaw chick just the way she is.And that goes the same for him. NO, my boyfriend doesnt look like kenny chesney, or tim mcgraw, but ya kow what, i love him unconditionally, and yea, he does like the thought of me in skimpy clothes with his big 880, im sure of it, but you guys get a lil too carried away with posting and raving over pix of UN chainsaw chix.:greenchainsaw:





:sword: :sword: :sword: 

Hey it's only some, not all of us who are raving, but,,, that's just me I said not a thing about being perfect!!!!! LOL


----------



## GASoline71

chainsawchick67 said:


> well guess what, i DONT fir that perfect woman image. I'm not little in the middle. I'm not all that curvy. I'm a REAL chainsawchick. I cant help it that you guys get so far off teh topic, that you cant even keep track of what youare talking about:censored: And just as a lil FYI, I have a man who treats me VERY well, and love his chainsaw chick just the way she is.And that goes the same for him. NO, my boyfriend doesnt look like kenny chesney, or tim mcgraw, but ya kow what, i love him unconditionally, and yea, he does like the thought of me in skimpy clothes with his big 880, im sure of it, but you guys get a lil too carried away with posting and raving over pix of UN chainsaw chix.:greenchainsaw:



You realize that this is like being let into the men's locker room right???

...well there you go.opcorn: 

Gary


----------



## rb_in_va

GASoline71 said:


> You realize that this is like being let into the men's locker room right???



I was thinking that myself. This site is where a lot of us go to get away from the PC crap we deal with every day. But if I were to bet money on who would win a saw racing contest though, I'm putting my money on chainsawchick over Ms. Silicon Craftsman.


----------



## GASoline71

rb_in_va said:


> I was thinking that myself. This site is where a lot of us go to get away from the PC crap we deal with every day. But if I were to bet money on who would win a saw racing contest though, I'm putting my money on chainsawchick over Ms. Silicon Craftsman.



No arguement there Rob. 

Gary


----------



## RiverRat2

*+ 1 ChAINSAW CHIC UUUUURRRAAAAHHHHHH*



rb_in_va said:


> I was thinking that myself. This site is where a lot of us go to get away from the PC crap we deal with every day. But if I were to bet money on who would win a saw racing contest though, I'm putting my money on chainsawchick over Ms. Silicon Craftsman.



   

I'm down with that!!!!


----------



## chainsawchick67

You boys know as well as i do that i am in the minority when it comes to saw racing, and yea, my first race, i did kick the butts of a few guys, which actually suprised me too!! My BF was pretty shocked too!:rockn: LOL, this isnt like being in a mens locker room, this is what I like to do, race saws. Whys everyone gota be so harsh!!! Geeze!!


----------



## chainsawchick67

I know im not THE BEST chick with a saw, but I am one of a small breed. There arent many of us out there that are REAL CSC's


----------



## rb_in_va

chainsawchick67 said:


> LOL, this isnt like being in a mens locker room



How would you know?


----------



## chainsawchick67

hmmmm, you think i wanst ever in a guys locker room in high school. . . .?


----------



## BC_Logger

chainsawchick67 said:


> well guess what, i DONT fir that perfect woman image. I'm not little in the middle. I'm not all that curvy. I'm a REAL chainsawchick. I cant help it that you guys get so far off teh topic, that you cant even keep track of what youare talking about:censored: And just as a lil FYI, I have a man who treats me VERY well, and love his chainsaw chick just the way she is.And that goes the same for him. NO, my boyfriend doesnt look like kenny chesney, or tim mcgraw, but ya kow what, i love him unconditionally, and yea, he does like the thought of me in skimpy clothes with his big 880, im sure of it, but you guys get a lil too carried away with posting and raving over pix of UN chainsaw chix.:greenchainsaw:





and some guys look at personality First and looks Second 
just thought I would throw that out their  

Garrit


----------



## chainsawchick67

BC_Logger said:


> and some guys look at personality First and looks Second
> just thought I would throw that out their
> 
> Garrit


Wel i know that! My man sureley aint with me cause im a hot supermodel, thats 4 sure:jester:


----------



## Just Mow

chainsawchick67 said:


> hmmmm, you think i wanst ever in a guys locker room in high school. . . .?



TMI


----------



## Lou

I'm thinking away women's basketball games... close?


----------



## Just Mow

Lou said:


> I'm thinking away women's basketball games... close?



That is a good guess Lou. 
HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## THALL10326

Just Mow said:


> That is a good guess Lou.
> HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM



Mow someone started a thread about you, better go see,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MNTAINGAL23

chainsawchick67 said:


> well guess what, i DONT fir that perfect woman image. I'm not little in the middle. I'm not all that curvy. I'm a REAL chainsawchick. I cant help it that you guys get so far off teh topic, that you cant even keep track of what youare talking about:censored: And just as a lil FYI, I have a man who treats me VERY well, and love his chainsaw chick just the way she is.And that goes the same for him. NO, my boyfriend doesnt look like kenny chesney, or tim mcgraw, but ya kow what, i love him unconditionally, and yea, he does like the thought of me in skimpy clothes with his big 880, im sure of it, but you guys get a lil too carried away with posting and raving over pix of UN chainsaw chix.:greenchainsaw:



Don't get your panties all in a wad. Relax. Let the boys have their fun. If you don't like it don't look.
They aren't saying that they think that is what all women should look like, but hey if that is what they like leave them alone.
Not slammin on you. Just give it a break.
Don't take offense to it.
Good for you that you have a good guy. They are hard to find.
Glad you have one that appreciates who you are.


----------



## Just Mow

I think were getting ready to have a cat fight.

Dont forget to post pictures or video


----------



## RiverRat2

*Mow!!!!!*



Just Mow said:


> I think were getting ready to have a cat fight.
> 
> Dont forget to post pictures or video



Can you Behave yourself for five minutes??????   

It will work its way out,,,,,,,,, somehow or another


----------



## ropensaddle

chainsawchick67 said:


> Wel i know that! My man sureley aint with me cause im a hot supermodel, thats 4 sure:jester:


You are good lookin
don't beat yourself up my wife is average and is good lookin and she cuts wood!
I dare say if you saw chesney in a ted nugent costume holding a saw you
would comment as women are just as bad as men I had three sisters!
Nothin wrong with pokin a little fun!


----------



## Woodie

RiverRat2 said:


> Can you Behave yourself for five minutes??????


----------



## livewire

Just Mow said:


> I think were getting ready to have a cat fight.
> 
> Dont forget to post pictures or video


----------



## ropensaddle

livewire said:


>



Hey watch out peta on humane service is gonna get you for that lol.


----------



## livewire

ropensaddle said:


> Hey watch out peta on humane service is gonna get you for that lol.





They might have to make an appointment! I'll be in Mexico for a cockfight this weekend and on a Grey Whale hunting expedition the following week.....

Then I've got to get the rest of these Bald Eagles stuffed.....sheesh!


----------



## ropensaddle

livewire said:


> They might have to make an appointment! I'll be in Mexico for a cockfight this weekend and on a Grey Whale hunting expedition the following week.....
> 
> Then I've got to get the rest of these Bald Eagles stuffed.....sheesh!


You baaaad baaaaad man


----------



## BC_Logger

livewire said:


> They might have to make an appointment! I'll be in Mexico for a cockfight this weekend and on a Grey Whale hunting expedition the following week.....
> 
> Then I've got to get the rest of these Bald Eagles stuffed.....sheesh!




   :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MNTAINGAL23

livewire said:


> They might have to make an appointment! I'll be in Mexico for a cockfight this weekend and on a Grey Whale hunting expedition the following week.....
> 
> Then I've got to get the rest of these Bald Eagles stuffed.....sheesh!



Don't forget the spotted owl that tastes like chicken


----------



## bump_r

GASoline71 said:


> You realize that this is like being let into the men's locker room right???
> 
> ...well there you go.opcorn:
> 
> Gary



I typed no less than 3 potential replies but none put it so succinctly and politely as this. Tried to rep ya...


----------



## Cedarkerf

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> Don't forget the spotted owl that tastes like chicken


Me wife is gettin feisty


----------



## Lakeside53

There more to that spotted owl than meets the eye


----------



## RiverRat2

*BRAAAAAhahahahahah!!!!*



livewire said:


> They might have to make an appointment! I'll be in Mexico for a cockfight this weekend and on a Grey Whale hunting expedition the following week.....
> 
> Then I've got to get the rest of these Bald Eagles stuffed.....sheesh!




Tried to rep you LW but you know :bang: :bang: :bang:


----------



## RiverRat2

*There ya have it!!!!!!*



GASoline71 said:


> You realize that this is like being let into the men's locker room right???
> 
> ...well there you go.opcorn:
> 
> Gary


----------



## kevinj

Here's a shot of a of a Female Chainsawfreak who's takin a break, after a gruelling performance, sporting a "HOT" electric chainsaw on a 6" pine tree. 

Check this out !!!

Sorry, the Hot electricsaw is out of view. 
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=52249&stc=1&d=1180837316


----------



## Just Mow

kevinj said:


> Here's a shot of a of a Female Chainsawfreak who's takin a break, after a gruelling performance, sporting a "HOT" electric chainsaw on a 6" pine tree.
> 
> Check this out !!!
> 
> Sorry, the Hot electricsaw is out of view.
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=52249&stc=1&d=1180837316



Kevin, :rockn: 
that was gross


----------



## grandpatractor

Just Mow said:


> Kevin, :rockn:
> that was gross



+1 Gave me shivers!:help: :jawdrop:


----------



## ropensaddle

She would look better holding a craftsman lol.


----------



## RiverRat2

*I'm glad I did not open it!!!!!!!!!!*

:monkey: :monkey: :monkey:


----------



## Lakeside53

Me either.. just ate.


----------



## Urbicide

Lakeside53 said:


> Me either.. just ate.



Me +3. I am eating.


----------



## kevinj

Just Mow said:


> Kevin, :rockn:
> that was gross





grandpatractor said:


> +1 Gave me shivers!:help: :jawdrop:





ropensaddle said:


> She would look better holding a craftsman lol.





RiverRat2 said:


> :monkey: :monkey: :monkey:





Lakeside53 said:


> Me either.. just ate.



hehehe...
That means you guys liked it...
Don't know what happened to the saw ???
Maybe she used it to cut cookies...

:monkey:


----------



## Just Mow

RiverRat2 said:


> :monkey: :monkey: :monkey:



Be Glad
Be very Glad


----------



## Just Mow

Lakeside53 said:


> Me either.. just ate.



I think she was one of the gals from the Husky calander


----------



## RaisedByWolves

kevinj said:


> Maybe she used it to cut cookies...
> 
> :monkey:






Fat pig cut the cookies and ate them.:jawdrop:


----------



## livewire

RaisedByWolves said:


> Fat pig cut the cookies and ate them.:jawdrop:



LOL PREACH IT Brotha Wolfie....

:hmm3grin2orange:  :hmm3grin2orange:  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MNTAINGAL23

kevinj said:


> Here's a shot of a of a Female Chainsawfreak who's takin a break, after a gruelling performance, sporting a "HOT" electric chainsaw on a 6" pine tree.
> 
> Check this out !!!
> 
> Sorry, the Hot electricsaw is out of view.
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=52249&stc=1&d=1180837316



You have to admit she is curvy.


----------



## Lou

kevinj said:


> Don't know what happened to the saw ???



Maybe she is sitting on it! Oops in trouble with Kel again.


----------



## SawTroll

RiverRat2 said:


> :monkey: :monkey: :monkey:





Lakeside53 said:


> Me either.. just ate.





Urbicide said:


> Me +3. I am eating.



You all did the right thing.......:blob6: :blob6: 

...not looking, I mean.


----------



## SawTroll

Just Mow said:


> I think she was one of the gals from the Husky calander



More likely from an add for the MS441.......:greenchainsaw: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RiverRat2

Just Mow said:


> I think she was one of the gals from the Husky calander



Thanks for the warning,,,,,


----------



## Just Mow

SawTroll said:


> More likely from an add for the MS441.......:greenchainsaw: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



No, that calender will be called Fat Bottom Girls, unlike the Husky Fat Azz Girls one.


----------



## Just Mow

RiverRat2 said:


> Thanks for the warning,,,,,



What, did you expect anything different from Husky


----------



## Wood Hick

That picture showed up in an eskimo village once, you could hear harpoons being sharpened for miles!!


----------



## livewire

kevinj said:


> Here's a shot of a of a Female Chainsawfreak who's takin a break, after a gruelling performance, sporting a "HOT" electric chainsaw on a 6" pine tree.
> 
> Check this out !!!
> 
> Sorry, the Hot electricsaw is out of view.
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=52249&stc=1&d=1180837316


----------



## chainsawchick67

what am i gonna give you heck 4 . . . ?:greenchainsaw:


----------



## RaisedByWolves

*Did someone call a plumber?*


----------



## MNTAINGAL23

RaisedByWolves said:


> *Did someone call a plumber?*



:hmm3grin2orange:  Where is her chainsaw?


----------



## Lakeside53

not going there...


----------



## BC_Logger

RaisedByWolves said:


> *Did someone call a plumber?*



dont go there


----------



## Urbicide

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:  Where is her chainsaw?



I saw her chain.


----------



## RaisedByWolves

Im not going to make a joke.....Axe wound ? 




.


----------



## Sprig

BC_Logger said:


> dont go there



Why the hell not man?!? I love bicycles! (tongue firmly in cheek) BAD donkey!:deadhorse: 
:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

Now _that_ is a plumbers crack I can live with! (its probably the camera angle huh?)

Kk, hanging self now, bye *sigh*


----------



## kevinj

RaisedByWolves said:


> *Did someone call a plumber?*




*One plumber, coming up !!! *


----------



## chainsawjunky

kevinj said:


> *One plumber, coming up !!! *


Your sick man. Why would you post that? You should get banned for life just for that. Evan


----------



## kevinj

chainsawjunky said:


> Your sick man. Why would you post that? You should get banned for life just for that. Evan



Goofy, maybe.

but, don't call me sick.

What's your problem ???

No sense of humor ???

You obviously don't know me.


----------



## chainsawjunky

kevinj said:


> Goofy, maybe.
> 
> but, don't call me sick.
> 
> What's your problem ???
> 
> No sense of humor ???


I was just kidding. I've been told by a few that I look like a plumber:hmm3grin2orange:. Evan


----------



## kevinj

chainsawjunky said:


> I was just kidding. I've been told by a few that I look like a plumber:hmm3grin2orange:. Evan



Sounds good.   

Now dont you go posting a rear end shot on a bike,
just to prove it.


----------



## SawTroll

livewire said:


>



:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:

AS should adopt those smilies, the could come in real handy, in some treads.......


----------



## chainsawjunky

kevinj said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> Now dont you go posting a rear end shot on a bike,
> just to prove it.


What? You said you wanted me to take a read end picture on a bike. I'll get right on that and post as soon as I can . Evan


----------



## RiverRat2

*Dont You guys get it ?????*

Crack Kills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and how did these big arse's on bikes get on the women with Chainsaws thread anywho??????????????


----------



## rb_in_va

RiverRat2 said:


> and how did these big arse's on bikes get on the women with Chainsaws thread anywho??????????????



Yeah, that should be a bannable offense.


----------



## chainsawchick67

RiverRat2 said:


> Crack Kills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> and how did these big arse's on bikes get on the women with Chainsaws thread anywho??????????????



I second that!!! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## bump_r

"ignore" 

Just gonna get in trouble if I don't.


----------



## RaisedByWolves

*Do It!!!.....Do It!!!!!!!*


----------



## bump_r

Nope, ain't gonna do it. I'm not here for controversy or discord. If "it's" getting under MY skin, I'm confident it's getting under others', as well. It'll play out all by itself.


----------



## SawWitch

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> Don't get your panties all in a wad. Relax. Let the boys have their fun. If you don't like it don't look.
> They aren't saying that they think that is what all women should look like, but hey if that is what they like leave them alone.
> Not slammin on you. Just give it a break.
> Don't take offense to it.
> Good for you that you have a good guy. They are hard to find.
> Glad you have one that appreciates who you are.




I love the fun and the jokes from the guy's...  
It gets me in good mood....  :love1:


----------



## RiverRat2

*Hey Witchy!!!!!*



SawWitch said:


> I love the fun and the jokes from the guy's...
> It gets me in good mood....  :love1:



I know a Chainsaw Warrior woman,,,,,, when I see one,,, How's that Little Red Dolmar holding up?????? You taking good care of Niko??????? Bring him a dinner plate full of Raskafisk!!!!!!!


----------



## SawTroll

She is tiered, and just went to bed....

The Dolmar is just fine, and she has given me dinner, but fortunately not "Raskafisk" (one s too much there - it is Rakafisk)....


----------



## RiverRat2

*Aw well she needs the rest keepin up with you all day!!!!*

Rakafisk it is then,,,, sorry about that,,,,, get well soon ole boy are ya still havin alot of Pain?????? Niko????


----------



## Just Mow

Goodnight Witchy


----------



## RiverRat2

*All right Chansaw women,,,,,,*

Where yall Hiding @!!!!!!!


----------



## Just Mow

RiverRat2 said:


> Where yall Hiding @!!!!!!!



They saw you on here and
well
you are not a woman :jawdrop:


----------



## RiverRat2

Just Mow said:


> They saw you on here and
> well
> you are not a woman :jawdrop:



Amen!!!!


----------



## Just Mow

RiverRat2 said:


> Amen!!!!



Thought you might like that


----------



## GASoline71

They're eatin' doughnuts. 

Gary


----------



## SawTroll

RiverRat2 said:


> Rakafisk it is then,,,, sorry about that,,,,, get well soon ole boy are ya still havin alot of Pain?????? Niko????



Not really, by now. The main issue is that I am not allowed to put _any_ weight on that foot, and my range on crutches is pretty limited, because of my bad back (doesn't tolerate one-sided loads).......:bang: :bang:


----------



## RiverRat2

*Well you are certainly in our prayers and well wishes,,,*



SawTroll said:


> Not really, by now. The main issue is that I am not allowed to put _any_ weight on that foot, and my range on crutches is pretty limited, because of my bad back (doesn't tolerate one-sided loads).......:bang: :bang:



we gots ta get ya back a sawin and a chip slinging!!!!!!!!!!!    :rockn: 

Youll just have to quaf back a few more brewskies,,,,,,


----------



## SawTroll

RiverRat2 said:


> ... Youll just have to quaf back a few more brewskies,,,,,,



Not much else to do, + filing some "spiked out" chains and other odd jobs.....:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## woodfarmer

sooner or later all good threads go way off topic, this place has become more of a chat site, if all just want to talk they should go to yahoo or something, so back to topic. where are the chainsaw chicks?:chainsawguy:


----------



## chainsawchick67

woodfarmer said:


> sooner or later all good threads go way off topic, this place has become more of a chat site, if all just want to talk they should go to yahoo or something, so back to topic. where are the chainsaw chicks?:chainsawguy:


  i agree if they wanna chat they should go in AIM or messenger or something, ANY WAY i can tell you at least 2 of us. . me and sawitch are csc's


----------



## Cedarkerf

chainsawchick67 said:


> i agree if they wanna chat they should go in AIM or messenger or something, ANY WAY i can tell you at least 2 of us. . me and sawitch are csc's


You forgot Mntgal has pics posted around with her ms260. She cut quite often. Shes even made a cut with the 066.


----------



## SawTroll

Bermie is here also, posted quite recently, and Timberchick of couse.

 

Trinity Honoria hasn't been active for a while.......


----------



## Bermie

Bermy's back...

Two more chick pics..up a tree though. Saw is 020t 14" bar.


----------



## livewire

Bermie said:


> Bermy's back...
> 
> Two more chick pics..up a tree though. Saw is 020t 14" bar.



 Cool pics, Bermie!


----------



## RiverRat2

*You go Girl!!!!!!!*



chainsawchick67 said:


> i agree if they wanna chat they should go in AIM or messenger or something, ANY WAY i can tell you at least 2 of us. . me and sawitch are csc's



Yeah and dont forget Bermie!!!!!
Got any More good saw pic's to post????????


----------



## chainsawchick67

*Times*

50cc and down class.
8" poplar one down one up

Derek 346 3.61
Kelli 346 4.88
Ralph 5100 7.31
Ralph 026 5.40
Ian 346 8.47
Kevin P5K 3.55
Brad 260 5.65
Andy 5100 5.08
-----------------------------

60cc class and down
9" poplar, one down one up

Kevin 357 5.62
Kevin 361 7.25
Brad 361 7.12
Ian 361 13.30
Sam 041 11.33
Ralph 360 8.80
Derek 346 5.59
Ralph 357 5.15
Kevin 361 6.31
Kelli 346 6.90
------------------------------

These were my times at an informal GTG we had in southern ohio, it was my first time running for times and my first class I would have done better "Cept that dang upcut caiught me off guard , i slowed way down but it was still pretty good for a first time, i'm tryin to find more pics. . .:chainsawguy:


----------



## chainsawchick67

*More Pics*

http://tweaker.smugmug.com/gallery/2774609/9/147734106


http://tweaker.smugmug.com/gallery/2774609/9/147734117



First one is me on the down cut with my honey  watchin me in the background(He's got on a black tee shirt):rockn: 

Second on is me on the upcut that just about kicked my butt!!:chainsawguy:


----------



## RiverRat2

*Thats what I'm talking about!!!!!!*

+1 Csc


----------



## chainsawchick67

If you look around on the links i posted there are a few more of me, i'm weraing a really bright yellow shirt.


----------



## BC_Logger

nice pics there chainsawchick looks like you won a bet in one of the pics


----------



## chainsawchick67

*Good Question for the girls*

I always wear my boyfriends chaps, and I don't like how they fit me. . .ya'll got any suggestions on chaps that fit a womand body a lil better. . .I dont like wear they clip on the ones i use, but its better than nothing. . .gimme some ideas. . .:monkey:


----------



## chainsawchick67

BC_Logger said:


> nice pics there chainsawchick looks like you won a bet in one of the pics



Yea, some of them guys couldnt belive i beat them , 'specially for my first time doin upcuts!!! I had a blast, there were a few guys there who im sure i will never let them live it down!!!


----------



## SawTroll

livewire said:


> Cool pics, Bermie!



Yep!


----------



## livewire

I wouldn't mind seeing more action pics from Bermie! Ballsy stuff there...


----------



## Urbicide

chainsawchick67 said:


> I always wear my boyfriends chaps, and I don't like how they fit me. . .ya'll got any suggestions on chaps that fit a womand body a lil better. . .I dont like wear they clip on the ones i use, but its better than nothing. . .gimme some ideas. . .:monkey:



Hi csc67. I wouild suggest calling Labonville and talk to somone there. They manufacture their own line of chaps. Perhaps they might be able to help you out.

http://www.labonville.com/


----------



## RiverRat2

*Extremely cool!!!!!!*



Bermie said:


> Bermy's back...
> 
> Two more chick pics..up a tree though. Saw is 020t 14" bar.



Im all good with that,,,,

How long you had that 020T Those are some freaking Bad Azzed little saws We have two of them that we used to use back in the day,, when we were younger and could Stihl climb,,,,, they must be 20+ years old and they still rock!!!!!!!!


----------



## RiverRat2

Urbicide said:


> Hi csc67. I wouild suggest calling Labonville and talk to somone there. They manufacture their own line of chaps. Perhaps they might be able to help you out.
> 
> http://www.labonville.com/



Yep CSC and they are a sponsor on the site here!!!!!!


----------



## Lakeside53

RiverRat2 said:


> Im all good with that,,,,
> 
> How long you had that 020T Those are some freaking Bad Azzed little saws We have two of them that we used to use back in the day,, when we were younger and could Stihl climb,,,,, they must be 20+ years old and they still rock!!!!!!!!



20T 20 years old??? nope.... do you mean the 020?


----------



## RiverRat2

Lakeside53 said:


> 20T 20 years old??? nope.... do you mean the 020?



Yep......thats what I meant,,,,,,,, You know my eyes and ears are shot!!!!

Look there little White saws that scream and cut like the dickens...... OK!!!!


----------



## SawWitch

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> Don't get your panties all in a wad. Relax. Let the boys have their fun. If you don't like it don't look.
> They aren't saying that they think that is what all women should look like, but hey if that is what they like leave them alone.
> Not slammin on you. Just give it a break.
> Don't take offense to it.
> Good for you that you have a good guy. They are hard to find.
> Glad you have one that appreciates who you are.




I agree with you : Let the boys have their fun......
I also have fun with the guys, I understand them, and I like it. I've got many good friends on AS, hope you also do.......


----------



## chainsawchick67

Panties in a wad. . . what panties. . .? JUST KIDDIN!!! Ha ha!
I know they are guys and i know they are "that" way. . but for cryin-out-loud, this is a CSC thread, not a half-naked-women thread. I know how they are, I am blessed enough to LIVE with one of these CRAZY cjainsaw guys. . .dont you even think he hasnt tried to take racy pics of me with saws. . . i wont let him!


----------



## Just Mow

chainsawchick67 said:


> Panties in a wad. . . what panties. . .? JUST KIDDIN!!! Ha ha!
> I know they are guys and i know they are "that" way. . but for cryin-out-loud, this is a CSC thread, not a half-naked-women thread. I know how they are, I am blessed enough to LIVE with one of these CRAZY cjainsaw guys. . .dont you even think he hasnt tried to take racy pics of me with saws. . . i wont let him!



Hey, I sent you a pm with part number for your gloves. And uit talking about your what panties. Do you know of the magnitude of thoughts that just ran through peoples minds on here.


----------



## Lakeside53

magnitude? I got to 3.89E307 before I had a floating point overflow.... ended in a fatal exception... so I rebooted, had couple, and life was back to normal...


----------



## Just Mow

Lakeside53 said:


> magnitude? I got to 3.89E307 before I had a floating point overflow.... ended in a fatal exception... so I rebooted, had couple, and life was back to normal...



:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 
Now that was funny


----------



## Lakeside53

only to computer nerds:monkey:


----------



## Just Mow

Lakeside53 said:


> only to computer nerds:monkey:



   not a nerd like woodie it just sounded funny


----------



## MNTAINGAL23

chainsawchick67 said:


> Panties in a wad. . . what panties. . .? JUST KIDDIN!!! Ha ha!
> I know they are guys and i know they are "that" way. . but for cryin-out-loud, this is a CSC thread, not a half-naked-women thread. I know how they are, I am blessed enough to LIVE with one of these CRAZY cjainsaw guys. . .dont you even think he hasnt tried to take racy pics of me with saws. . . i wont let him!



Why not? He doesn't have to show them to anyone. Might keep him smilin when you aren't around and it could be a secret between the two of you.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## MNTAINGAL23

SawWitch said:


> I agree with you : Let the boys have their fun......
> I also have fun with the guys, I understand them, and I like it. I've got many good friends on AS, hope you also do.......



I like to have fun also. I am hoping to meet some of the people at the Buckley log show. I think it would be great to put a face to the name. We have already met Bturner. Very nice guy and full of info and he has some really cool bowls he has done. He is a very modest man. We had a really good time talking to him and he showed us around his very cool shop and all the tubs of wood he has.


----------



## Lakeside53

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> Why not? He doesn't have to show them to anyone. Might keep him smilin when you aren't around and it could be a secret between the two of you.:biggrinbounce2:



Hey... I can keep a secret:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Just Mow

Lakeside53 said:


> Hey... I can keep a secret:biggrinbounce2:



I can too  opcorn: opcorn: 
What panties, what pictures :censored: 
:monkey: :monkey: :monkey:


----------



## GASoline71

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> I like to have fun also. I am hoping to meet some of the people at the Buckley log show. I think it would be great to put a face to the name. We have already met Bturner. Very nice guy and full of info and he has some really cool bowls he has done. He is a very modest man. We had a really good time talking to him and he showed us around his very cool shop and all the tubs of wood he has.



I'll be at Buckley runnin' my hotsaw. I'd love to meet you and your hubby. Look forward to meeting you guys.

Gary


----------



## RiverRat2

*somebody bring a camera cause we must have PICS*



GASoline71 said:


> I'll be at Buckley runnin' my hotsaw. I'd love to meet you and your hubby. Look forward to meeting you guys.
> 
> Gary




So we can all see yas',,,,,, for those of us who are GU??????


----------



## GASoline71

I'll have the camera handy this time Rat. 

Gary


----------



## MNTAINGAL23

We will have our camera ready too. 
Really looking forward to meeting you guys and gals.


----------



## ropensaddle

Like this is sort of stupid but where in the flying tarnations is Buckley


----------



## Lou

ropensaddle said:


> Like this is sort of stupid but where in the flying tarnations is Buckley



Washington State. Between Bonnie Lake and Enumclaw in Pierce County.


----------



## Cedarkerf

40 miles west of the edge of the earth


----------



## SawTroll

Lakeside53 said:


> Hey... I can keep a secret:biggrinbounce2:





Just Mow said:


> I can too  opcorn:
> What panties, what pictures :censored:
> :monkey:



Drooling again?  

I think I have seen that before....... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rb_in_va

chainsawchick67 said:


> I know how they are, I am blessed enough to LIVE with one of these CRAZY cjainsaw guys. . .dont you even think he hasnt tried to take racy pics of me with saws. . . i wont let him!



Weren't those racy pics at the GTG? Oops maybe those were racing pics.


----------



## SawTroll

chainsawchick67 said:


> I always wear my boyfriends chaps, and I don't like how they fit me. . .ya'll got any suggestions on chaps that fit a womand body a lil better. . .I dont like wear they clip on the ones i use, but its better than nothing. . .gimme some ideas. . .:monkey:



Here is a nice set of trousers, not chaps;








SawTroll said:


> This picture was posted in another tread.
> 
> It shows the *Queen* with 20" bar, and its first victim - the tree went down pretty fast after the picture was taken.
> 
> SawWitch is holding the saw.
> 
> It has only about 3 tanks trough it so far, but it is markedly stronger than initially already. The still have only one piston ring here, I believe....


----------



## Bermie

livewire said:


> Cool pics, Bermie!



Why thank you, thank you very much (with appropriate Elvis accent)

Sawchick, I wear Stihl cs pants, they are much more comfortable than chaps, they are stretchy so you can usually find a size to fit.
The ones I really want (Husqvarna) are only sold in Europe and with the exchange rate it puts them over $250 a pop.
Better to wear something than nothing though!

I've had the 020t for five years, but here's the thing, I found it abandoned in the bushes on our property! It had been left by the electric company guys after they bent the bar, so I really don't know how old it is. I had the clutch replaced, as it was rusted together and put on a new bar and chain, brrm brrmmm away it went. Finally got the carb switched to a dual jet this year , tuned it up and it runs even better!


----------



## SawTroll

Bermie, the ones that the Witch wears in the pics above is Stihl Forestwear Comforts, they are quite light, and have about 13% strech. Maybe the same as yours?

Husky and Jreds now also offer similar trousers, just small design changes (Stihls look the best). They are all made at the same place/factory.


----------



## chainsawchick67

*Luther and Fife Lake*

If anyone is going to Luther of Fife Lake, I will be competeing at both of them. . .hopefully we can get some more good pics. We have a freind going to who has a really good camera and he takes AWESOME action pics. ANyhow, if any f ya are goin let me know. . .I'll be there along with Cut4fun,  twinturboram , and ecopsey and EJMaCnemara (Dont know if i pelled that right)


----------



## SawWitch

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> I like to have fun also. I am hoping to meet some of the people at the Buckley log show. I think it would be great to put a face to the name. We have already met Bturner. Very nice guy and full of info and he has some really cool bowls he has done. He is a very modest man. We had a really good time talking to him and he showed us around his very cool shop and all the tubs of wood he has.




Lucky you live in US, and can be able to meet some of "our" AS friends----- I live too far away to meet some of my friends from AS......   :computer: 

Should like to meet you too, with each our saws in the wood.....


----------



## SawWitch

SawTroll said:


> Bermie, the ones that the Witch wears in the pics above is Stihl Forestwear Comforts, they are quite light, and have about 13% strech. Maybe the same as yours?
> 
> Husky and Jreds now also offer similar trousers, just small design changes (Stihls look the best). They are all made at the same place/factory.




Stihl is the best, (that's what I mean and feel), very comfortable to use in the wood and when I'm cutting tree's in the garden. I love it.


----------



## RiverRat2

Bermie said:


> Better to wear something than nothing though!
> 
> I've had the 020t for five years, but here's the thing, I found it abandoned in the bushes on our property! It had been left by the electric company guys after they bent the bar, so I really don't know how old it is. I had the clutch replaced, as it was rusted together and put on a new bar and chain, brrm brrmmm away it went. Finally got the carb switched to a dual jet this year , tuned it up and it runs even better!



Depends on the task @ Hand I'd venture to say!!!!!! of course if you are a sawin ya better wear something!!!!!!! (Just funning ladies BTW) :monkey: :monkey: 

Now that is an awesome find those saws are about 500.00 US new,,,,, who does your saw work Bermie?????? do you make any of your own repairs??????


----------



## MNTAINGAL23

SawWitch said:


> Lucky you live in US, and can be able to meet some of "our" AS friends----- I live too far away to meet some of my friends from AS......   :computer:
> 
> Should like to meet you too, with each our saws in the wood.....



Maybe once the girls grow up and out of the house we can take a trip over there and meet you. Hubby said we can't carry on our chainsaws though.:biggrinbounce2: 
Maybe you can come over here sometime too.


----------



## SawTroll

SawWitch said:


> Stihl is the best, (that's what I mean and feel), very comfortable to use in the wood and when I'm cutting tree's in the garden. I love it.




The Witch asked me to correct this, she didn't mean trees in the garden, but *logs in the yard*......


----------



## SawTroll

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> Maybe once the girls grow up and out of the house we can take a trip over there and meet you. Hubby said we can't carry on our chainsaws though.:biggrinbounce2:
> Maybe you can come over here sometime too.



You are both welcome to visit us!

I guess that we will have enough saws, suitable for the wood here, don't worry, unless it _has to_ be a Stihl for both of you.........:greenchainsaw:


----------



## SawWitch

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> Maybe once the girls grow up and out of the house we can take a trip over there and meet you. Hubby said we can't carry on our chainsaws though.:biggrinbounce2:
> Maybe you can come over here sometime too.



Visiting the US has allways been one of my dreams, Troll has an uncle in West Virginia, and we are invited there........

I'd like to know how far from there you are.


----------



## Cedarkerf

SawWitch said:


> Visiting the US has allways been one of my dreams, Troll has an uncle in West Virginia, and we are invited there........
> 
> I'd like to know how far from there you are.


2,500-3,000 miles A real long way 40 miles south of Lakeside and a little farther from Gasoline. But you are welcome to stay here with us if you come.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Ok a gal running an 066 qualifies as a real CSC right?
A couple of Mntgal this morning in sunny Washington.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy

SawWitch said:


> Visiting the US has allways been one of my dreams, Troll has an uncle in West Virginia, and we are invited there........
> 
> I'd like to know how far from there you are.



I visited Norway for five weeks back in 1974. It was absolutely beautiful!

I had the wonderful opportunity to see quite a bit of the country as well as visit a small town that some of my ancestors came from...a little place named "Rake".

Do you know of it?

.Edit: Actually I just Googled it. Witchy & SawTroll are waaaaaaay up north!!


----------



## SawTroll

bks044 said:


> Ok a gal running an 066 qualifies as a real CSC right?
> A couple of Mntgal this morning in sunny Washington.
> 
> 
> 
> ....



Hmmmm, that stance seem a bit odd, I would stand closer to the powerhead.....


----------



## Cedarkerf

SawTroll said:


> Hmmmm, that stance seem a bit odd, I would stand closer to the powerhead.....


I think the size and power took a little getting used to. She moved up as she got into the cut.


----------



## RiverRat2

*Wow Niko and Witchy,,,, That sounds like an offer!!!*



bks044 said:


> 2,500-3,000 miles A real long way 40 miles south of Lakeside and a little farther from Gasoline. But you are welcome to stay here with us if you come.



Washington and the PNW states will blow you away,,, If you do it ya gotta make the run from Washington state down through Oregon/Northern California and take in the Redwoods and then down to see the Sequoias it will be an experience you will never forget,,,,

or if ya feel real adventuresome take in Alaska too!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RiverRat2

*Well at least she's standing!!!!!!!*



SawTroll said:


> Hmmmm, that stance seem a bit odd, I would stand closer to the powerhead.....



Niko you don't tell witchy how to cook do ya?????:monkey: :monkey: :monkey: and besides that 066 mag is dual ported and has a bit more spunk than your average firewood getter!!!!!!!


----------



## chainsawchick67

*Tomorrow!!!*

Hey everyone. be sure to check back tomorrow (Friday) Everning, I WILL have new pics on here, I get off work around 6pm then The honey is gonna do some good pics. YOU WILL BE VERY SUPRISED hope to see your replies to them!! 
~*CSC*~


----------



## chainsawchick67

SawWitch said:


> Visiting the US has allways been one of my dreams, Troll has an uncle in West Virginia, and we are invited there........
> 
> I'd like to know how far from there you are.



I am about a 5 hour drive to the vorder of WV, I've been there a few times, once we went there to the big Cabelas store:rockn:


----------



## buzz sawyer

SawWitch said:


> Visiting the US has allways been one of my dreams, Troll has an uncle in West Virginia, and we are invited there........
> 
> I'd like to know how far from there you are.



Hi Witchy,
I had a hunch Troll and I were søskenbarn. Where does his uncle live? If you ever get here, please stop by - I'll have some cold øl waiting!


----------



## SawTroll

buzz sawyer said:


> Hi Witchy,
> I had a hunch Troll and I were søskenbarn. Where does his uncle live? If you ever get here, please stop by - I'll have some cold øl waiting!



LOL, I'd like that (but I don' t like buzz saws).

I don't know exactly were he is, but he is a retired naval offiser, and later Watch Chief at the Norwegian Embassy in Washington. 
He also once was a merited PPC shooter, won the "Industrial class" at the US Nationals some time in the early 1980s (1982 or '83, I believe).

If that is your father, we are søskenbarn, but the "kids" that I know he has, lives in Denmark......


----------



## rb_in_va

SawWitch said:


> Visiting the US has allways been one of my dreams, Troll has an uncle in West Virginia, and we are invited there........



You two are invited to Virginia as well! The guest room is all ready.


----------



## RiverRat2

*SawWitch and Niko!!!!!!*



rb_in_va said:


> You two are invited to Virginia as well! The guest room is all ready.



Just as soon as Niko's leg gets better ya better hop on a plane,,,,,,,

dont give us no excuses that you have too much wood to cut,, that pile ya already have will last through next year?????????

No EXCUSES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SawTroll

RiverRat2 said:


> Just as soon as Niko's leg gets better ya better hop on a plane,,,,,,,
> 
> dont give us no excuses that you have too much wood to cut,, that pile ya already have will last through next year?????????
> 
> No EXCUSES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Except that I have to work for 5 weeks, right after that foot is supposed to be healed......


----------



## buzz sawyer

SawTroll said:


> LOL, I'd like that (but I don' t like buzz saws).
> 
> I don't know exactly were he is, but he is a retired naval offiser, and later Watch Chief at the Norwegian Embassy in Washington.
> He also once was a merited PPC shooter, won the "Industrial class" at the US Nationals some time in the early 1980s (1982 or '83, I believe).
> 
> If that is your father, we are søskenbarn, but the "kids" that I know he has, lives in Denmark......



Sounds like a very accomplished man. It would be an honor to be related! The offer for the øl still stands. Sorry Saw Witch, but no mooses to cook, just whitetail deer and turkeys but they're pretty tasty too. I'll even let you run my Mall and get some pictures for this thread!


----------



## rbtree

chainsawchick67 said:


> I always wear my boyfriends chaps, but nothing is better. . .:monkey:



In keeping with the tone that this thread has (deservedly) taken, I fixed the above quote for ya.....


----------



## SawTroll

Hmmmmm, Moose is really tasty, spescially the younger animals.......


----------



## SawTroll

rbtree said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by chainsawchick67
> "I always wear my boyfriends chaps, but nothing is better. . . "
> 
> In keeping with the tone that this thread has (deservedly) taken, I fixed the above quote for ya.....



It sure is, for women......:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## chainsawchick67

*Suprise Pics*

Ok, I toldja after work we would put a picture on here to impress ya! Here it is. Me throwin some chips with the 880 Pipe saw.:rockn:


----------



## KMB

chainsawchick67 said:


> Ok, I toldja after work we would put a picture on here to impress ya! Here it is. Me throwin some chips with the 880 Pipe saw.:rockn:



 

Kevin


----------



## RiverRat2

*Oh yeahh!!!!!*

That's pretty awesome,,,, No doubt!!!!!


----------



## Lakeside53

RiverRat2 said:


> That's pretty awesome,,,, No doubt!!!!!



which part??


----------



## WCS99no1

chainsawchick67 said:


> Ok, I toldja after work we would put a picture on here to impress ya! Here it is. Me throwin some chips with the 880 Pipe saw.:rockn:



Awesome, thanks for posting.

So you're MS 230, is that with or without the Easy2Start?

Joel


----------



## RaisedByWolves

Lakeside53 said:


> which part??





Right there about the left foot!


----------



## Bermie

Here I am cutting disks with an 880 and then a picture for scale, told you I'm a tiddler, throw me back til I grow!opcorn: 
These pics were in England.


----------



## chainsawchick67

What about my left foot. . .?

My 230 does not have easy2start on it, it's just a regular start.


----------



## Bermie

Tut tut Chickie, where is your eye protection?!
Cool saw, I only see bikes with that kind of muffler over here!


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

Bermie said:


> Here I am cutting disks with an 880 and then a picture for scale, told you I'm a tiddler, throw me back til I grow!opcorn:
> These pics were in England.



WOW! Looks like that saw almost outweighs you. I'm impressed!


----------



## SawTroll

Bermie said:


> Here I am cutting disks with an 880 and then a picture for scale, told you I'm a tiddler, throw me back til I grow!opcorn:
> These pics were in England.



Cool, small gal, large saw! 

Something looks familiar with that trousers........


----------



## grandpatractor

Hey , Thanks for the cool pics there girls. Has anyone figured out the power to weight ratio. Lbs of woman/ HP of saw:monkey:


----------



## Bermie

*familiar trousers*

Yup, Stihl Hiflex...class C, won't be long now it will be too hot here to wear them.
I need a pair of class A's, I really like the Husky ones with the vent zips at the back, just can't get them in XS!!!


----------



## grandpatractor

*I'm Sorry*

I forgot that Guys aren't supposed to inquire about a womans weight.
You two aren't very big for them saws tho:blush:


----------



## RiverRat2

*wow Bermie,, Thats Cool!!!!!*



Bermie said:


> Here I am cutting disks with an 880 and then a picture for scale, told you I'm a tiddler, throw me back til I grow!opcorn:
> These pics were in England.



That saw and bar is as tall as you almost,,,,,, those are some great pics BTW,,,,,


----------



## RiverRat2

*Err,,, all of it??????*



Lakeside53 said:


> which part??



The Girl, the saw, tha chip storm, in that order!!!!!! and CSC dont take offense,,, but I must say (JMHO) it would be safer for ya to have on some Eye and face protection running that piped saw,,,,,, That thing is slinging some chips Ehhh???? Pretty Cool!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KMB

RiverRat2 said:


> The Girl, the saw, tha chip storm, in that order!!!!!! and CSC dont take offense,,, but I must say (JMHO) it would be safer for ya to have on some Eye and face protection running that piped saw,,,,,, That thing is slinging some chips Ehhh???? Pretty Cool!!!!!!!!!!!!



+1

Kevin


----------



## SawWitch

Adrpk said:


> My girl works in an office all day but didn't hesitate to pick up the saw and lend a hand cutting firewood. The other girl forget about it I couldn't keep her from taking the saw. She wanted to cut window sills for her apartment from the cant I had laying around.



The first picture, what about PPE?


----------



## SawWitch

I have a Dolmar 5100 SH (my personal saw),imported from US. But we also have some other saws.

And I use the saw's very often, but never without PPE.

Much talk about pictures. I have a lot of picture, maybe I will post some pictures........with me using chainsaws...... :greenchainsaw:


----------



## chainsawchick67

SawWitch said:


> The first picture, what about PPE?



OUCH, I dont see ANY gear here, no muffs, no chaps. . . :jawdrop:


----------



## BC_Logger

I only made that mistake once , I didnt wear my chaps and paid for it with a slice in my leg


----------



## Cut4fun

chainsawchick67 said:


> Ok, I toldja after work we would put a picture on here to impress ya! Here it is. Me throwin some chips with the 880 Pipe saw.:rockn:



You go girl! 1st TTR now you to contend with, see you all in Luther.


----------



## RiverRat2

Cut4fun said:


> You go girl! 1st TTR now you to contend with, see you all in Luther.




When is the Luther GTG????


----------



## Cut4fun

RiverRat2 said:


> When is the Luther GTG????



June 30th and Fife Lake July 1st only 35 mins away, from what i understand.


----------



## chainsawchick67

C4F Unless you are running in the womens class at Luther and Fife, i dont think you have to worry about competing with me, anyway, when we had the S Ohio GTG you and derek were the two who beat me, so I dont thinkn you'll have to worry bout me catching up to ya yet!opcorn:


----------



## Bermie

*power to weight ratio*

I dunno, I'm 115lbs and 5'4" so what does that do with an 880? BTW I was just playing with that saw, it's not something I cut with regularly! 

C'mon Witchy, get your pics up here!


----------



## Cut4fun

chainsawchick67 said:


> C4F Unless you are running in the womens class at Luther and Fife, i dont think you have to worry about competing with me, anyway, when we had the S Ohio GTG you and derek were the two who beat me, so I dont thinkn you'll have to worry bout me catching up to ya yet!opcorn:



CSC, I am just glad TTR found a good home for that 880. Especially now that he has moved on to even faster saws.
I wish I was running in the womens division. :hmm3grin2orange: saying i finished 5th with 5 people running in womens sounds better then saying i finished 25th with 25 people running in mens.  
Its all in fun CSC with me and my gas saws (lose or lose again i dont care), if I could operate a saw like TTR and WJ,BC etc would be nice though.  
Tell TTR I have a 24 on ice missing a few now, if you all want to throw axes today.


----------



## chainsawchick67

He's up in a tree at the end of the driveway right this second so i'll have to go and talk to him.  Hopefully we can come throw some axes!! I'd Love to kinda get the hang of it before luther, I'm sure I'd go up there and make a COMPLETE fool of myself. TTR said these guys are good 


I am 160Lbs and 5'6" . . .what ever that does for the 880. . . ? I know its on eHEAVY S.O.B. Thats for sure. I dont use that saw daily either, Juat ask C4F, its specifically a racein saw


----------



## SawTroll

Bermie said:


> .... C'mon Witchy, get your pics up here!


They are actually all over this place (site)........

There is a couple in post 327 on this tread also......


----------



## chainsawchick67

put up some really recent ones. . of course I havent looked to see how recent the other ones are but the last pic of me was put up about 20 minutes after we took the picture:greenchainsaw:


----------



## SawTroll

Take a look at the ones in post 181 (MS361) and 194 (Dolmar PS5100) in this tread first, they are quite recent (april/may this year)......


----------



## Cut4fun

chainsawchick67 said:


> He's up in a tree at the end of the driveway right this second.



LMAO, you say you drove TTR up the :censored: tree today eh! opcorn: 

CSC, Maybe if my 5 foot wife see's you trying to throw axe, maybe she will give it a try too. My son (just turned 11) 5' 3" 129lbs throws a 2.5lbs single axe since last year (even smaller then. But he is better with tomahawks.


----------



## Cut4fun

P.S. , Tell TTR to give me a call if you all head over ok. I am finishing a trans overhaul on a tiller and got a little grease covered today, again (2 days in a row).


----------



## B_Turner

chainsawchick67 said:


> Ok, I toldja after work we would put a picture on here to impress ya! Here it is. Me throwin some chips with the 880 Pipe saw.:rockn:



Good shot. Focused, yet letting the saw do the work. And the cookies are pretty even, with the current one nice and thin like I think should be the goal. There's a lot of guys out there that have been cutting a long time that don't show this control.

I'd say you are a natural.


----------



## WCS99no1

*More videos from MySpace*

<a href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=2014195881">Workin Hard.</a><br><embed src="http://lads.myspace.com/videos/vplayer.swf" flashvars="m=2014195881&type=video" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="430" height="346"></embed><br><a href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.addToProfileConfirm&videoid=2014195881&title=Workin Hard.">Add to My Profile</a> | <a href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.home"> More Videos</a>

"I was chainsawin and got my hair stuck on a branch.. lmfao!"

<a href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=2022324622">Sawing a Downed Tree</a><br><embed src="http://lads.myspace.com/videos/vplayer.swf" flashvars="m=2022324622&type=video" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="430" height="346"></embed><br><a href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.addToProfileConfirm&videoid=2022324622&title=Sawing a Downed Tree">Add to My Profile</a> | <a href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.home"> More Videos</a>

"This was the biggest chainsaw job I had all summer!"

<a href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=2024953364">Mamie Chainsawing!</a><br><embed src="http://lads.myspace.com/videos/vplayer.swf" flashvars="m=2024953364&type=video" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="430" height="346"></embed><br><a href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.addToProfileConfirm&videoid=2024953364&title=Mamie Chainsawing!">Add to My Profile</a> | <a href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.home"> More Videos</a>

"Mamie dominating an old boardwalk with a chainsaw. Check out those chaps!"

<a href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=2024967029">chainsaw</a><br><embed src="http://lads.myspace.com/videos/vplayer.swf" flashvars="m=2024967029&type=video" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="430" height="346"></embed><br><a href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.addToProfileConfirm&videoid=2024967029&title=chainsaw">Add to My Profile</a> | <a href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.home"> More Videos</a>

"chainsaw"

Last time I posted videos from chainsaw chicks it created quite a stir. Prime examples of "what not to do."

Joel


----------



## RiverRat2

*Thats crazy!!!!!*

Their Guardian Angels are working overtime!!!!!!


----------



## chainsawchick67

Well, I tried to watch the Vid, didnt work so well for me. Our computer ia almost an antique, and with dial up (we live in BFE and cant get that high speed stuff without payin an arm and a leg) it takes even longer, but from what I can see, it looks like the last video, the woman is in her bikini top and sawin . . ?


----------



## RiverRat2

*pretty senseless,,,,,and good examples of what NOT to do!!!*



chainsawchick67 said:


> Well, I tried to watch the Vid, didnt work so well for me. Our computer ia almost an antique, and with dial up (we live in BFE and cant get that high speed stuff without payin an arm and a leg) it takes even longer, but from what I can see, it looks like the last video, the woman is in her bikini top and sawin . . ?



All sorts of sticky things can get you when sawing in the field,,, cutting cookies is a bit safer,,, as is more of a controlled environment

PPE is really good but all the PPE in the world wont help if your standing and sawing in the wrong place like the girl standing down hill of that big downed spar,,,,,is lucky that sprung weight did not come back on her,,,,,Im sorry but you just cant fix stupid!!!!! :monkey: :monkey: :monkey:


----------



## Bermie

RiverRat2 said:


> Depends on the task @ Hand I'd venture to say!!!!!! of course if you are a sawin ya better wear something!!!!!!! (Just funning ladies BTW) :monkey: :monkey:
> 
> Now that is an awesome find those saws are about 500.00 US new,,,,, who does your saw work Bermie?????? do you make any of your own repairs??????



I missed a few replies in here, this thread is speeding!

A new 200t here is $1200 so I KNOW I found a treasure!
I do my own saw work, I can work my way through most repairs that I need to do to keep my saws running and performing, I've got four and do tree work every week so I can't afford the time or $$ to send them to the shop. Keep on top of the preventative maintenance and nothing horrible happens!

Public Holiday today, time to enjoy the sun, going fishing, bye!!!


----------



## RiverRat2

Bermie said:


> I missed a few replies in here, this thread is speeding!
> 
> A new 200t here is $1200 so I KNOW I found a treasure!
> I do my own saw work, I can work my way through most repairs that I need to do to keep my saws running and performing, I've got four and do tree work every week so I can't afford the time or $$ to send them to the shop. Keep on top of the preventative maintenance and nothing horrible happens!
> 
> Public Holiday today, time to enjoy the sun, going fishing, bye!!!



Good for you Bermie that makes that saw find doubly good I'd say,,,, and on enjoying your Holiday and doing your own saw maint,,,, your right if you stay on top of your equipment maint,,,,

It really pays big dividends down the road,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

G'day Mate!!!!!


----------



## chainsawchick67

*Uh-Oh! NOW I am hooked!*

Ok, everyone, I got a new thing started. Along with runnin them fast saws. . .I just learned how do do Axe throwing. OMG I am in L VE. I threw more than my boyfriend yesterday and our frien 'Cut4Fun' Only thing I didnt realize is how much harder it is than what it looks. I also didnt realize how many muscles you use to throw the dang thing. My entire body is sore. . .we threw for about 3 hours. I already have the boyfriend out making me a trget now!!


----------



## Just Mow

chainsawchick67 said:


> Ok, everyone, I got a new thing started. Along with runnin them fast saws. . .I just learned how do do Axe throwing. OMG I am in L VE. I threw more than my boyfriend yesterday and our frien 'Cut4Fun' Only thing I didnt realize is how much harder it is than what it looks. I also didnt realize how many muscles you use to throw the dang thing. My entire body is sore. . .we threw for about 3 hours. I already have the boyfriend out making me a trget now!!



I went to a Stihl Timbersports and was being taught to throw the axe by one of the competitors and I ended up breaking the handle on one of the throws. He wasnt that upset but I could see he wasnt happy. It was fun though.


----------



## chainsawchick67

I havent done that yet. . .knock on wood!!! I am in love with this axe throwin thing, even if im not that good. . .YET!!!


----------



## chainsawjunky

I throw hatchets a lot but I've never thrown an axe since all of my axes are work axes. I was thinkin about getting a throwing axe though and I just might now that I hear it's fun :hmm3grin2orange: 

Evan


----------



## Cut4fun

chainsawchick67 said:


> I havent done that yet. . .knock on wood!!! I am in love with this axe throwin thing, even if im not that good. . .YET!!!



CSC, I am missing a practice axe for 1st timers to throw and a Tui throwing axe, any ideas where they might have went? At least my Keach throwing axe is still safe here from the hours of onslaught throwing you two are probably putting on them poor axes. 
It was fun and we will have to get TTR to have that GTG soon. 
But I dont think we should throw for $10 for best of 3 throws over and over anymore, my son was laughing to the bank today. 
Sorry, Forgot to offer you the tomhawks to throw, Duh on me, next time though. But you seen how my boy threw the one next to us.
P.S. THE MOUNTAINS ARE STILL BLUE ON MY BOTTLES


----------



## chainsawchick67

Cut4fun said:


> CSC, I am missing a practice axe for 1st timers to throw and a Tui throwing axe, any ideas where they might have went? At least my Keach throwing axe is still safe here from the hours of onslaught throwing you two are probably putting on them poor axes.
> It was fun and we will have to get TTR to have that GTG soon.
> But I dont think we should throw for $10 for best of 3 throws over and over anymore, my son was laughing to the bank today.
> Sorry, Forgot to offer you the tomhawks to throw, Duh on me, next time though. But you seen how my boy threw the one next to us.
> P.S. THE MOUNTAINS ARE STILL BLUE ON MY BOTTLES




C4F we got the target up and we threw a lot last night. We didnt tear up them axes at all, the ground here is super soft, no rocks or clay or anything. Me and TTR weren't playin for $10. How we played was we did 3 throws, and who ever lost had to take a shot. I lost twice. I was finished after that. Then we just went back to praticing. we got a pretty good 'technique' down and TTR was throwing consistant 4 and 5 pointers :jawdrop: That worrys me a bit, cause I was the one showing him what I was doing to get better. . . :lifter: Guess I'll need to lift some weights a lil more so i am not so sore!!

P.S. That mountain joke was NOT funny!!!


----------



## chainsawchick67

chainsawjunky said:


> I throw hatchets a lot but I've never thrown an axe since all of my axes are work axes. I was thinkin about getting a throwing axe though and I just might now that I hear it's fun :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Evan




I would definatly advise you to get one!! Baileys has a throwing axe for like 90 bucks. I hear that it would make a good one to practice with.


----------



## Cut4fun

That Baileys throwing axe is lighter then that Tui one you are using now and the metal is really soft and bends easily too, the handles are real thin also. But CSC you might like the lighter weight and thinner handles for you to throw and the price is right. Just dont miss with it, because a pro using it, that missed, said he rippled his baileys axe head on a miss.
The Keach is the heaviest, then Tui, then Baileys axe is lightest, I have 2 of 3 and have thrown all 3 to know.


----------



## Cut4fun

chainsawchick67 said:


> C4F we got the target up and we threw a lot last night. We didnt tear up them axes at all, the ground here is super soft, no rocks or clay or anything.


CSC thats why I bought the Tui axe, to loan out to friends, just like a loaner saw. That way the Keach stays healthy and only me to blame. 
You guys can also take that one to Luther and fife lake if needed OK, I will get them back after we get back or you guys get yourselves a axe or 2.


----------



## Universe

Found this on google.


----------



## SawTroll

Universe said:


> Found this on google.



Hopefully, she didn't cut her toes off - no help from the chaps there.....


----------



## Log Splitter

SawTroll, I had to page back to the post to figure out what you were talking about. Never noticed the toes or the saw the first time I looked at it. 

The saw's not running in the picture, so I would think all her toes are still attached.


----------



## Bermie

How many can you count?
1 - no steel toes in the boots let alone CS protective
2 - feet too close to saw (and being used to stabilize the wood)
3 - head in kickback zone
4 - left thumb on top of handle

The dumb one:
5 - trying to cut wood with a chainsaw that is off, saw really quickly back and forth and she might get somewhere!!:jester:


----------



## Peacock

I like this one better!


----------



## Universe




----------



## chainsawchick67

Sorry guys, you will NEVER see a pic of me in that skimpy of a shirt. If an accident were ever to happen, I'd like too keep my girls rgiht where they are. . .ON MY CHEST!!!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## chainsawchick67

ALSO. . .at least in all my picture, I am RUNNING the saw, You can tell very easily due to the fact there are chips everywhere :rockn: and cookies on the ground in the 880 pic


----------



## Ductape

THAT is ????ography !!! :censored: 


More please !!!!


----------



## SawTroll

Peacock said:


> .....
> I like this one better!



...but that saw looks like it needs some maintenance.......


----------



## SawTroll

Ductape said:


> THAT is ????ography !!! :censored:



Not at all, and quite far from it also...........


----------



## chainsawchick67

Ductape said:


> THAT is ????ography !!! :censored:
> 
> 
> More please !!!!



I agree with ST it is very far from it. . .very WRONG but far from. I still say Id like to keep my twins right where they are!!! No sawin in a teeny tank for me!!


----------



## chainsawchick67

Bermie said:


> How many can you count?
> 1 - no steel toes in the boots let alone CS protective
> 2 - feet too close to saw (and being used to stabilize the wood)
> 3 - head in kickback zone
> 4 - left thumb on top of handle
> 
> The dumb one:
> 5 - trying to cut wood with a chainsaw that is off, saw really quickly back and forth and she might get somewhere!!:jester:



Bermie I give you+1,000,000,000,000 for this one. I very much agree (Especially number 5!!! HAHA!!):greenchainsaw:


----------



## GASoline71

SawTroll said:


> ...but that saw looks like it needs some maintenance.......



It obviously has used crankcase oil in it for bar oil... leaves a nice bunch of black crud on everything... including the user.

BTW... I just love how this thread goes back and forth from all the PC crap to another pic of some gal in a skimpy top...

funny stuff...opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: 

Gary


----------



## chainsawchick67

I just love how nobody can stay on the topic for real. I was talkin bout the 880 and axe throwing. . .then we get more pics. . . .at least i am runnin my saws for real. . . .plain and simple.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## GASoline71

chainsawchick67 said:


> I just love how nobody can stay on the topic for real. I was talkin bout the 880 and axe throwing. . .then we get more pics. . . .at least i am runnin my saws for real. . . .plain and simple.:greenchainsaw:



Yes you are... and you have reminded us more than 100 times that you do.:help: 

You do realize you can post in other threads too...opcorn: 

Gary


----------



## chainsawchick67

DO you realize at least I stay on topic. . . if ya wanna post a buncha off topic crap do it on IM or PM. I have more than enough people who support me.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## GASoline71

chainsawchick67 said:


> DO you realize at least I stay on topic. . . if ya wanna post a buncha off topic crap do it on IM or PM. I have more than enough people who support me.:greenchainsaw:



Do you really think I care who "supports" you... LOL:welcome: 

Welcome to the real world... men are pigs... always will be... get off your high horse and get into other topics on the board.

You are obviously a very competent sawyer... and good at it. You can contribute to the threads here way more than worryin' about all this stuff. This is just another useless thread on here... if I were you i would spend less energy on all this "PC stay on topic" stuff... and post where the board needs your knowledge... which is *sawin' wood*!

Gary


----------



## bump_r

since when is axe throwing "on-topic" in a chainsaw forum and chainsaw thread? Seems to me pics of _women with chainsaws _is more on topic in a "_women with chainsaws_" thread than posts about throwing axes, but I MAY be mistaken...dizzy:


----------



## Cedarkerf

And since when is a woman wearing bra and panties and holding a chainsaw not a woman with a chainsaw? But a woman fully clothed throwing an ax is? And Gary great post there are other threads.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23

*Yes*



GASoline71 said:


> Yes you are... and you have reminded us more than 100 times that you do.:help:
> 
> You do realize you can post in other threads too...opcorn:
> 
> Gary



I am glad someone else brought this up. Good lord, there are so many times you can pat yourself on the back.
We have seen this thread go awry on axe throwing, lifting weights and getting together. Don't those go on a different threads or PM's?
Sorry just had to say it.
I really don't see a problem with the guys looking at pics of gals in skimpy outfits. If that gets them a giggling then let them be. It is all harmelss fun.


----------



## chainsawchick67

OMG excuse me for posting replies to a good freind of mine that was a bit off topic. For cryin out loud, if you read back throughout this whole thread im not the olyone who went off topic. At least when I went off the topic it was still in the ball park.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## MNTAINGAL23

Just goes to show you that not everyone stays on topic all the time but you are the one that made a deal out of it.
Give it a rest, it will be okay.


----------



## GASoline71

chainsawwoman67 (the term "chick" is derragotory)... of all your posts on this website, 97.6651324% of them are on *this* thread...

Get a grip and go start one of your own!

gary


----------



## SawTroll

Cool down everyone, it ain't worth it to quarrel............:chainsawguy:


----------



## GASoline71

I'm done!

Gary


----------



## greengoblin

Does more whining go on in here or the beg for rep thread, either way....some of those associated with these threads need to wake up and look at life through fresh eyes...

To me its kinda like watching television or listening to the radio...If I don't like whats on I either change the station or find something else to do....I dont call the station and ????? about it.

Nobody is keeping any member of AS here. If you dont like it here, leave. Better yet start your own forum and then you can keep it just like you want it.


----------



## Bermie

*Calm*

You gotta know when to hold em,
Know when to fold em,
Know when to walk away,
Know when to run.
You never count your money,
When yer sittin' at the table,
There'll be time enough for counting, when the dealin's done!

Just seemed appropriate, let's not get into a pissing match - Trust me, 20 years of working with fellas, act like a duck and let it roll of your back! 

MORE PICS of CHICKS WITH SAWS! Got some coming soon from yesterday's job.


----------



## Lou

Bows and doffs hat to Ms Bermie.

I'd rep ya if I could.


----------



## SawTroll

Lou said:


> Bows and doffs hat to Ms Bermie.
> 
> I'd rep ya if I could.



Hi, my friend, I did a few hours ago, in another tread, if memory serves - Bermie obviously knows what she is doing!

Btw, if you make one more post first, it will be an extra point when you finally hit her....... :yoyo: :yoyo:


----------



## Cut4fun

Arden Cogar Jr. said:


> To the topic of the thread, it may sound rather cro magnon of me, but the only thing that turns me on more than women with chainsaws is women with axes........does that make me strange?
> All the best,
> Jamie



Jamie, said it best back in 01-17-2005 in this very same thread.


----------



## WCS99no1

*Oh Dear...*

...how things degrade...:help: 

Well, anyway, if were going to just post random pics of women with saws we see on the web:






http://www.dailymail.com/story/Life/+/2006031525/The+West+Virginia+chainsaw+master





http://www.acadiavisitor.com/may_06/052506_1.shtml





http://www.ltrr.arizona.edu/~hallman/





http://www.richardsmith.net/biloxi/bethisrael.html
(Oh, she's in a tank top...sorry.)
:deadhorse: 





http://thebluerepublic.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=159
(Okay, please have a sense of humor...) 

But I was hoping for something more original. As Wolf River Mike would say, "Ladies, get going. There are trees standing everywhere." Including one right by my apartment. I have renter's insurance, but I'm still a bit nervous about it crashing through my window when the next hurricane force wind blows through. 

Joel


----------



## RaisedByWolves

This is the reason Stihl discontinued its new Butter SauceTM bar lube.....













Oh yeah, shut up trouble maker.


----------



## Just Mow

RaisedByWolves said:


> This is the reason Stihl discontinued its new Butter SauceTM bar lube.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, shut up trouble maker.


----------



## ropensaddle

Just Mow said:


>


Man that Houston rocks sooo hot there


----------



## nytreeman

WCS99no1 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.richardsmith.net/biloxi/bethisrael.html
> (Oh, she's in a tank top...sorry.)
> :deadhorse:


looks like my ex she used to help me yrs back ,think I got some jobs back then from guys who wanted to see a hot lil chicky draggin brush in their yard lol
mmmmmmmm tank tops


----------



## pbtree

RaisedByWolves said:


> This is the reason Stihl discontinued its new Butter SauceTM bar lube.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, shut up trouble maker.



Wowsers - maybe I can be reincarnated as a chainsaw...:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## bump_r

Somewhere, some Scott in a kilt is trying to fell a tree with a bagpipe...


----------



## Dr. Hackemoff

pbtree said:


> Wowsers - maybe I can be reincarnated as a chainsaw...:biggrinbounce2:



How do we go about establishing a permanent "Women with Chainsaws" forum? Sounds like a winner (or pairs of winners, as it were).

Of course, the site would need a moderator/commentator...who volunteers?


----------



## chainsawchick67

Hey everyone, bermie PMed me askin where I been. Sorry I havent posted for a while. Still a lil shook up bout the loss of begelytree . . .good friend of mine and my boyfriends. We will be competing in luther the end of this month, hope to get some pics up after that. we are also going to fife lake to compete so we have 2 days of competing for good photo ops:monkey: :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Ductape

What do you mean "the loss of begelytree"???


----------



## chainsawchick67

*OH geeze. . .*

. . .um . . .ralph begley commited suiceid on Jue 9th, 2007,  please go to the off topics forum, as I would like to keep that topic off this forum, Thank You.


----------



## Bermie

Ok, hopefully by now everyone has read the saga of Ralph on the Off Topic thread and knows he's ok...what drama!!!

Here are some pics of Bermie the tree chopper...sorry guys no tank tops or bikinis, just a fully kitted arbchick. In the felling pic I still have my climbing harness on, with all the bushes and thorns and poison ivy it was easier to leave it on!
Pic 1 - got rid of the top 40', cut stub is hidden behind broken ones
Pic 2 - cutting the buttress
Pic 3 - felling the stub, MS290 18" (soon to morph into a 361, sigh I wish)


----------



## RiverRat2

*Felling Saw???*



Bermie said:


> Ok, hopefully by now everyone has read the saga of Ralph on the Off Topic thread and knows he's ok...what drama!!!
> 
> Here are some pics of Bermie the tree chopper...sorry guys no tank tops or bikinis, just a fully kitted arbchick. In the felling pic I still have my climbing harness on, with all the bushes and thorns and poison ivy it was easier to leave it on!
> Pic 1 - got rid of the top 40', cut stub is hidden behind broken ones
> Pic 2 - cutting the buttress
> Pic 3 - felling the stub, MS290 18" (soon to morph into a 361, sigh I wish)



How does the 290 do with the 18" bar????


----------



## Bermie

The 290 18" is ok. I would say I'm using it at its maximum given the density of the timber, but thats what I have. I have 3/8 'yellow' chain on it. Tuned and sharp it does the job. 

The tree in the pic is casuarina and it is very hard and very heavy, I would ideally like something with more power, I go to the Stihl dealership and drool over the 361, but at $1400 I'll keep drooling!


----------



## RiverRat2

*Muffler Mod,,,,,*



Bermie said:


> The 290 18" is ok. I would say I'm using it at its maximum given the density of the timber, but thats what I have. I have 3/8 'yellow' chain on it. Tuned and sharp it does the job.
> 
> The tree in the pic is casuarina and it is very hard and very heavy, I would ideally like something with more power, I go to the Stihl dealership and drool over the 361, but at $1400 I'll keep drooling!



You can garner a bit of a gain with a simple Muffler Mod on that 290 that will help it quite a bit actually and will not jeopardize reliability,,,,,


----------



## Cut4fun

Bermie said:


> I would ideally like something with more power, I go to the Stihl dealership and drool over the 361, but at $1400 I'll keep drooling!



Wow what a difference in prices. I have a 361 sitting here that I dont need or use. I just bought it when thinking about having a alky 4ci race saw built and then decided against it. It was bought new summer 06 and used for month and a half by the original owner and then I bought it after he didn't use it anymore. 
I used it at the local gtg and just for testing purpose against my 357. If I needed a good strong stock saw with just a muffler mod and carb adjustment in the heard I would hold onto it, but really don't have a need for it. $400 cash would buy it. You just figure out how to get it there. I even have a used 361 cylinder ,crank ,flywheel ,muffler heat shield ,crank gasket ,base gasket, etc, to sale, if I sale the 361 someday.


----------



## Timberhauler

Maybe I'm alone...But my wife carries a gun for a living.I have gotten past that....But something about a woman brandishing a chainsaw makes me wanna RUN!!!


----------



## livewire

Timberhauler said:


> Maybe I'm alone...But my wife carries a gun for a living.I have gotten past that....But something about a woman brandishing a chainsaw makes me wanna RUN!!!




You're not alone!

I too would be afraid of your wife if she had a chainsaw :hmm3grin2orange: 







JK

.....my wife hates my saws (jealous), she won't touch 'em.

Come to think of it......She must detest the splitting mauls too...


----------



## Timberhauler

livewire said:


> You're not alone!
> 
> I too would be afraid of your wife if she had a chainsaw :hmm3grin2orange:
> ...



That's just it...Whenever she helps out,there is a 440 with her name on it.


----------



## RiverRat2

*that is bad Dude,,,,*



Timberhauler said:


> That's just it...Whenever she helps out,there is a 440 with her name on it.



And as with the gun,,,, She knows how to use the saw right??????


----------



## Timberhauler

RiverRat2 said:


> And as with the gun,,,, She knows how to use the saw right??????



She ain't the best...But she gets it done.


----------



## Bermie

Hey Cut4fun, thanks for the 361 offer!

I think that there are all kinds of problems trying to ship a previously used chainsaw internationally. The TSA have issues with the gas and oils, it would need some special cleaning before it would pass muster for 'hazardous goods' and that would be asking a bit much for anyone to do just to send me a saw!
Anybody else heard anything like this??

Sorry, forgot who mentioned the 290 muffler mod...can you send me instructions??

:chainsawguy:


----------



## chainsawchick67

Hey bermie, great pics!!!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## SawTroll

livewire said:


> ....
> 
> .....my wife hates my saws (jealous), she won't touch 'em.
> 
> Come to think of it......She must detest the splitting mauls too...




*My* wife *loves* to run my saws, and her own......:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## chainsawchick67

I didnt used to like saws all that much, the TTR got me my 230 and a love it, but he's finally starting to let me use some bigger/faster saws!!! I'm freekin hooked now, them fast saws, and axes, who knows what i'll get hooked on next!?:jester:


----------



## livewire

*Back on topic*

This one's my wifes fault......


----------



## WCS99no1

*Chainsaw Mama Blues*

I made these music videos a while ago and posted them on YouTube. I wonder if I ever shared them here:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ajKyf0IeROs"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ajKyf0IeROs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JLSWMbMcnFw"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JLSWMbMcnFw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## SawTroll

Bermie said:


> Hey Cut4fun, thanks for the 361 offer!
> 
> I think that there are all kinds of problems trying to ship a previously used chainsaw internationally. The TSA have issues with the gas and oils, it would need some special cleaning before it would pass muster for 'hazardous goods' and that would be asking a bit much for anyone to do just to send me a saw!
> Anybody else heard anything like this??
> ...



"Used chainsaw parts" may work.......... 

...even though they consist of a complete saw, that is just slightly "used", ie started to check the rpms.....


----------



## keith c raymond

Saws that I have sold throughout US have been shipped UPS as Used or Chainsaw parts with out any problem.Ive drained fluids out to help prevent leaks and have always packaged well too.


----------



## Cedarkerf

*Focusing on whats important (To Men)*

Gas pointing out the finer points of the Termite to the lady.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23

*Here's your front end*



bks044 said:


> Gas pointing out the finer points of the Termite to the lady.



Well, here is a pic of Gary's front end of his saw. Funny Brian got the pic right as Gary was a lookin up. 
It is a pic of a chainsaw with a woman.:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## GASoline71

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> Well, here is a pic of Gary's front end of his saw. Funny Brian got the pic right as Gary was a lookin up.
> It is a pic of a chainsaw with a woman.:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



I wasn't lookin'! I swear...:biggrinbounce2: 





yeah right... lookin' right at 'em. :hmm3grin2orange: 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Gary


----------



## WCS99no1

GASoline71 said:


> I wasn't lookin'! I swear...:biggrinbounce2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah right... lookin' right at 'em. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> Gary



Well, I don't think anyone blames you. Reminds me of when I first noticed women had boobs -- ah, teenage sexuality.

Who was the lady? Is she a site member?

Joel


----------



## beelsr

GASoline71 said:


> I wasn't lookin'! I swear...:biggrinbounce2:
> 
> yeah right... lookin' right at 'em. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> Gary



You were well inside the "lookin' zone"... :biggrinbounce2: 

If you had stuck your tongue out, it could have _given out_ a lashing.... {chuckle}


----------



## GASoline71

WCS99no1 said:


> Well, I don't think anyone blames you. Reminds me of when I first noticed women had boobs -- ah, teenage sexuality.
> 
> Who was the lady? Is she a site member?
> 
> Joel



HAHA! No not a site member.

She is a friend of mine. I have known her since High School. Never crossed that "line" with her... But we have come close. 

Gary


----------



## Dan Dill

tek9tim said:


> Here's one of my friend Anne packing a 440 on the Dirtyface fire last summer.



She looks hot and tough.....great combo


----------



## chainsawchick67

*Luther/Fife Lake*

Well, I didnt really have a good day waith the saws or the axe for that matter, but I had on Helluva time, I dont think I have any pics of me runnin the saw, I ran the stock class with thw 361, at Luther I had a good time, but I cut out, and at Fife, the dawgs caught me on the way up. Didn't throw the axe at Luther, threw at Fife and didntdo good. The wood was VERY hard and I'm not used to putting that much @$$ into it! LOL



BIG thanks to Big Dave and Rick Helsel who DEFINATLY mad this a GREAT experience for me!!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Cut4fun

*Fife Lake Lumberjack event*

CSC are these the 2 pics you wanted posted? Throwing the axe and running the 361 stock saw class. Tell TTR there is some good pics of him and his open hotsaw and 3ci if he needs them saved too.


----------



## chainsawchick67

+1 C4F Thank you, i couldnt get our puter to do it. thanks


----------



## RiverRat2

*Great Post,,,,,*



chainsawchick67 said:


> +1 C4F Thank you, i couldnt get our puter to do it. thanks



Put some more on the Luther/Fife Lake thread,,,, Yall be Looking Good in the Hood!!!!!!


----------



## Simonizer

I am thinking about getting Michelle an MS180 for her 4x4. We do a lot of off-roading and it might be a good thing to have in her truck.


----------



## 04ultra

bks044 said:


> Gas pointing out the finer points of the Termite to the lady.







Hmmmmmm..............................Caught on film..................Gary it happens to the best of us...    





.


----------



## Lou

He's a single, girlfriendless male... it's allowed... even encouraged!


----------



## Simonizer

Michelle and some jack-ass that thinks he knows how to build saws.http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=53691&stc=1&d=1183410871


----------



## 04ultra




----------



## Fish

Simonizer said:


> some jack-ass that thinks he knows how to build saws.http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=53691&stc=1&d=1183410871



Well that narrows it down to a few hundred here, which one is it?

It cannot be an engineer, because most of them are gay.................


----------



## Lou

Fish said:


> Well that narrows it down to a few hundred here, which one is it?
> 
> It cannot be an engineer, because most of them are gay.................



Fish; you've been added to my rep list!


----------



## Simonizer

Really? Holy cow. ("Not that there's anything wrong with that,...")- Jerry Seinfeld-1993


----------



## Just Mow

Simonizer said:


> Really? Holy cow. ("Not that there's anything wrong with that,...")- Jerry Seinfeld-1993



"Smarter than the average bear" - Yogi Bear - 1970 something


----------



## Simonizer

04ultra said:


>


She is the brains behind the Simonized saws, I just build to her specs and they sell like crazy. WTF?


----------



## 04ultra

Simonizer said:


> She is the brains behind the Simonized saws, I just build to her specs and they sell like crazy. WTF?






Some how I can believe that.........  




.


----------



## Simonizer

04ultra said:


> Some how I can believe that.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 I purchased a new camcorder yesterday, Hard-drive system. I will post some vids of the Simonized 372XP with a 34" bar running in our hemlock log. Should be fun. Cheers.


----------



## Simonizer

Just Mow said:


> "Smarter than the average bear" - Yogi Bear - 1970 something


This is on of my favorites, it is from "The outlaw Josie Wales", "Don't piss down my back and tell me it's rainin' "


----------



## NovaMan

livewire said:


> This one's my wifes fault......


 Great pic, livewire.

Now would someone please photoshop a Stihl in place of that Echo?


----------



## Urbicide

NovaMan said:


> Great pic, livewire.
> 
> Now would someone please photoshop a Stihl in place of that Echo?



Hey, why would you want to photo chop that pic? Why not just take your own pic with your choice of saw and your favorite lady?


----------



## chainsawchick67

LOL, funny you say that, I've been wantin my man to do that, but I'm afraid i wont fit behind a saw! LOL!


----------



## Urbicide

Lol! You might have to get creative! Since you are also into axes maybe you could work those into the pic too!


----------



## chainsawchick67

I'm sure he will eventually work something out. Id LOVe to do some pix like that, right now the pnly pix we havr are of me running the saw and throwing the axe. who knows, i might fit behing that 880. . . .i guess now that i look at it it is pretty big.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## joesawer

NovaMan said:


> Great pic, livewire.
> 
> Now would someone please photoshop a Stihl in place of that Echo?



I believe Echo is her sponser.


----------



## joesawer

chainsawchick67 said:


> LOL, funny you say that, I've been wantin my man to do that, but I'm afraid i wont fit behind a saw! LOL!



LOL
Just move the saw closer to the camera, until it covers what you want covered.


----------



## Lou

joesawer said:


> LOL
> Just move the saw closer to the camera, until it covers what you want covered.



You beat me to it Joe;
Kelli there is 12 - 18" between her and the saw. More distance from you the more it covers. With both the saw and her in focus it is a fair bet the saw is already photoshopped.


----------



## beelsr

Lou said:


> You beat me to it Joe;
> With both the saw and her in focus it is a fair bet the saw is already photoshopped.



not necessarily... depth of field increases as aperture shrinks. 

tough to do with el-cheapo digcams but playing with depth of field is a photography 101 exercise....


----------



## chainsawchick67

I DOUBT she is using and el-cheapo camera. . . .i'm sure she's got plenty of $$$ to use a high quality camera to do this


----------



## beelsr

chainsawchick67 said:


> I DOUBT she is using and el-cheapo camera. . . .i'm sure she's got plenty of $$$ to use a high quality camera to do this



that was kind of my point (that that photo was done with a good camera and probably f-stopped down to f8 or f16)...


----------



## Simonizer

Simonizer said:


> She is the brains behind the Simonized saws, I just build to her specs and they sell like crazy. WTF?


I bought her an MS170, now I need to teach how to file a chain. She can start the BG55 leaf blower but has a hard time with the saw. Good thing I didn't give her an 090.


----------



## Lakeside53

Just Mow said:


> I just choked on my gum....



You young guys... a word of advise - take out the gum before checking the carpet...


----------



## SawTroll

Lakeside53 said:


> You young guys... a word of advise - take out the gum before checking the carpet...




..yup!!!!:jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## GASoline71

chainsawchick67 said:


> Id like to know how you crazy @$$es got onto the topic of what color curtains and carpet and if there even _is_ carpet. . . . .yuk. . . . thats so 80's, tile is much easier to take care of!!! LOL!!



A little carpet... kind of like small welcome mat is okay... LOL 

As long as you don't need a weedeater...:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

Gary


----------



## joatmon

GASoline71 said:


> A little carpet... kind of like small welcome mat is okay... LOL
> 
> As long as you don't need a weedeater...:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Gary



Another thread drivin' into the ditch.


----------



## Lou

I recall polishing the floor after childbirth... Men aren't supposed to get whisker burn!!!


----------



## GASoline71

joatmon said:


> Another thread drivin' into the ditch.



They all eventually get that way... LOL:hmm3grin2orange: 

Gary


----------



## bump_r

Lou said:


> I've had wood and carpeted flooring... I prefer carpet.
> Lake is right once you get to see the carpet it could be mauve and matter not. :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



If I EVER go to check out the carpet and find hardwood, someone's in a heap of trouble.


----------



## Tzed250

joatmon said:


> Another thread drivin' into the ditch.



The lowest common denominator is always sought...


----------



## Cedarkerf

:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: opcorn:


----------



## Just Mow

Lakeside53 said:


> You young guys... a word of advise - take out the gum before checking the carpet...



Could give you a reason to cut the carpet


----------



## RiverRat2

Hey RDT whats that saw in your avatar????? your 056AV???


----------



## RDT

Yes it is


----------



## Madsaw

Yeah I know its not the same carpet, but the wife got mad about the patchy carpet I have up top. Yeap you guessed it! Tiled now. She just was not into the Friar Tuck look I had. 
Back to the other carpet, same here for the last 6 yrs and no complaints. The house helps around the farm when ever and keeps me in line. Now though she will read this and make the tile permanent. Thats not good in WI in a few months.
Bob


----------



## GASoline71

chainsawchick67 said:


> *sigh* . . . .men!!! I guess we cant live _with_ ya, and we cant live without ya. . . .



LOL...:hmm3grin2orange: 

"Women... you can't live with them... *the end*..." Al Bundy

Gary


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

Ah yes, Al Bundy, quotes from a great philosipher...

"If you want to have sex, the kids will have to leave. If you want it to be good, then you will have to leave."


----------



## Dr. Hackemoff

Not to complain or anything, but this thread "Women with Chainsaws" IMPLIES PICTURES, not philosophical meanderings about household furnishings.

Please make every effort to restore this fine thread. Thank you.

Da Hack


----------



## Urbicide

Dr. Hackemoff said:


> Not to complain or anything, but this thread "Women with Chainsaws" IMPLIES PICTURES, not philosophical meanderings about household furnishings.
> 
> Please make every effort to restore this fine thread. Thank you.
> 
> Da Hack



Well, Kelli said no. opcorn:


----------



## Lakeside53

Next this thread will merge with "who greases their bar tips".:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Scooterbum

I like greasey carpet..............:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lakeside53

Tile takes way to much time to keep smooth and shiney..


----------



## SawTroll

Dr. Hackemoff said:


> Not to complain or anything, but this thread "Women with Chainsaws" IMPLIES PICTURES, not philosophical meanderings about household furnishings.
> 
> Please make every effort to restore this fine thread. Thank you.
> 
> Da Hack




Very good point...:yoyo: :yoyo:


----------



## Lakeside53

...but.. the "Furnishings"are what differentiates Women from Men with chainsaws... :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## bcorradi

I can't believe Dr. Jack is yearning for pictures. j/k


----------



## chainsawchick67

absoloutly not, no house hold pics for you guys . . .sorry . . .


----------



## GASoline71

Didn't want any...  

Gary


----------



## SawTroll

bcorradi said:


> I can't believe Dr. Jack is yearning for pictures. j/k



"Dr. Jack" needs to eat some dirt.....:bang: :bang: :bang: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Dr. Hackemoff

SawTroll said:


> "Dr. Jack" needs to eat some dirt.....:bang: :bang: :bang: :biggrinbounce2:



Whatever...I was merely trying to restore the original intent and honor to the thread, and not promote the flirtatious kiss-kiss pillow talk which has subsequently enveloped it.

To dumb it down for you: Either keep it the pure, wholesome, and lustful pictorial filth like it was meant to be, or move it to some fantasy-laden chat room elsewhere. 

My deepest regards and respect, 

Da Hack Jack


----------



## SawTroll

Dr. Hackemoff said:


> Whatever...I was merely trying to restore the original intent and honor to the thread, and not promote the flirtatious kiss-kiss pillow talk which has subsequently enveloped it.
> 
> To dumb it down for you: Either keep it the pure, wholesome, and lustful pictorial filth like it was meant to be, or move it to some fantasy-laden chat room elsewhere.
> 
> My deepest regards and respect,
> 
> Da Hack Jack



The "Dr. Jack" I referred to, is not you, but Joatmon - see several treads.......:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lakeside53

Hey Joat-Doc.. Time for a poem (PG13) about drapes, tile and sundry matters.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Tzed250

Lakeside53 said:


> Hey Joat-Doc.. Time for a poem (PG13) about drapes, tile and sundry matters.:biggrinbounce2:



Here we go...:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Just Mow

Lakeside53 said:


> Tile takes way to much time to keep smooth and shiney..



A little rubbing will shine it up quite nicely


----------



## MNTAINGAL23

Just Mow said:


> A little rubbing will shine it up quite nicely



I think you meant lube it up not shine it up.:hmm3grin2orange: 


Maybe that is where the bar grease comes in?:hmm3grin2orange: 

We can make anything sound like something else!:jawdrop:


----------



## joatmon

Lakeside53 said:


> Hey Joat-Doc.. Time for a poem (PG13) about drapes, tile and sundry matters.:biggrinbounce2:



Women with chainsaws is the thread,
Come mid June it was awful dead,

Kelli finally posted and we're all detectin'
She hadn't heard of Ralph's resurrection,

Gary and the Termite were caught takin' a peak,
Blood left his brain and made him weak,

Simon's woman had the pretty red hair,
Respect and decorum was left right there,

The thread's now on its rauncy ride,
When Carpet color's mentioned by Urbicide,

Tzed and Mow had to bring us up to date,
Tile is in and the thread topic must wait,

Lou left West Virginia and went to Missouri,
You need to show me if it's tile or it's f_rry,

Andy tells us to take the gum from your mouth,
Before you think of venturing down south,

Maintenance, slippin' and lubricatin',
Andy's shag carpet is needin' rakin',

Kelli's gets asked to show off her stuff,
Just one man for her, that's enough,

Lou told us more than we wanted to know,
Then the house analogy, is she fast or slow?,

Then Dr. Hack said to the topic let's stick,
Andy lubed his bar, I pray for NO pics.


----------



## Just Mow

joatmon said:


> Women with chainsaws is the thread,
> Come mid June it was awful dead,
> 
> Kelli finally posted and we're all detectin'
> She hadn't heard of Ralph's resurrection,
> 
> Gary and the Termite were caught takin' a peak,
> Blood left his brain and made him weak,
> 
> Simon's woman had the pretty red hair,
> Respect and decorum was left right there,
> 
> The thread's now on its rauncy ride,
> When Carpet color's mentioned by Urbicide,
> 
> Tzed and Mow had to bring us up to date,
> Tile is in and the thread topic must wait,
> 
> Lou left West Virginia and went to Missouri,
> You need to show me if it's tile or it's f_rry,
> 
> Andy tells us to take the gum from your mouth,
> Before you think of venturing down south,
> 
> Maintenance, slippin' and lubricatin',
> Andy's shag carpet is needin' rakin',
> 
> Kelli's gets asked to show off her stuff,
> Just one man for her, that's enough,
> 
> Lou told us more than we wanted to know,
> Then the house analogy, is she fast or slow?,
> 
> Then Dr. Hack said to the topic let's stick,
> Andy lubed his bar, I pray for NO pics.


----------



## maccall

joatmon said:


> Women with chainsaws is the thread,
> Come mid June it was awful dead,
> 
> ...
> 
> [SNIP, edited for thread readibility, no disrespect]
> 
> ...
> 
> Then Dr. Hack said to the topic let's stick,
> Andy lubed his bar, I pray for NO pics.



I haven't been a real fan before joatmon, but now I have nothing to say other than...   

Maybe re-consider your nick too, "master of at least one" seems to be what you really meant... 

EDIT: No bullets, but it's the thought you know...


----------



## MNTAINGAL23

*++*



Just Mow said:


>



++10


----------



## Lakeside53

*No +++++++1000000*

Damn, joatman, that's the best ever


----------



## Lou

+ a few hundred...

For the record, I never said WHERE I experienced whisker burn. My flooring finish lost some luster. The visual image you got was based on your own bias.


----------



## Pablo26

Wow, you asked for a poem and we sure got it


----------



## Tzed250

May we never doubt his ability!!!


----------



## WCS99no1

*Timbersports Videos*

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/v-GiSbEtZD8"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/v-GiSbEtZD8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/z2_zNArMEGo"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/z2_zNArMEGo" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Both have footage of women's obstacle pole. I think this is the most insane event in timbersports. You climb a pole ramped at an angle with a chainsaw and cut off a cookie with the saw inches from your foot. It's technique that saves your feet, but I still say it's crazy.

Joel


----------



## Tree Sling'r

Show me a woman who can cut for production in the falling biz day in and day out and I will start cooking and washing the dishes every night. I may even put out when I have a headache.


----------



## RiverRat2

*Ha ha ha ha!!!!!*



Just Mow said:


>




+100  That's my Boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stevieb

I just been scanning down looking at whats what and just noticed 41802 hits on this thread. Too much testosterone on this site :deadhorse:


----------



## chainsawchick67

Tree Sling'r said:


> Show me a woman who can cut for production in the falling biz day in and day out and I will start cooking and washing the dishes every night. I may even put out when I have a headache.



I take thats as a bit of a sexist comment i think. I have drop a tree of two around the farm. I'm sure I, as well as many of the other women on here could so it. AS a matter of fact, the more I go out and help derek cut/split/drop/etc. the more he is willing to help around the house. If there were a place around where i live that i could cut for production, belive me i probably would.


----------



## Lou

I thought of Bermie when I read this. Hard to "splain" to your buds you got your @$$ handed to you by 5' 115lb Lady!!!


----------



## Chopwood

http://s176.photobucket.com/albums/w195/Troutfisher_photo/?action=view&current=937bbed4.flv

Let's get back to the original reason I started this thread. How many of you could keep up with this lady in a race?


----------



## chainsawchick67

Lou said:


> I thought of Bermie when I read this. Hard to "splain" to your buds you got you @$$ handed to you by 5' 115lb Lady!!!



+1, as did i, i also thought of sawwitch, as far as i know, we are 3 pretty active women with saws. I am about 5'6" and weigh about 165lb. i'm a lil bit stocky, but it dont stop me from what i  to do. There are PLENTY of dudes out therewho are a LOT bigger than me!!


----------



## Lou

MNTAINGAL23 or TimberChick would just shoot him. I'm thinkin' the judge would call it a good shoot!!!


----------



## Madsaw

When I was back in tech school I had a chance at a national convention to meet other tech students from Oregon or Washington. The convention was simailar to the FFA convention but, just for Tech schools. I was competeing in AG Tech. The was also a Forestry competeion also. There was 2 girls there competein the forestry that would have been close to 6'5" 6'6". I had a chance to talk to the ag tech guys from there school and they stated that both ladys were sawyers for a logging company. All I can say is them girls looked like they could out work most guys and even myself for that matter day in day out. 
Bob


----------



## Tree Sling'r

chainsawchick67 said:


> I take thats as a bit of a sexist comment i think. I have drop a tree of two around the farm. I'm sure I, as well as many of the other women on here could so it. AS a matter of fact, the more I go out and help derek cut/split/drop/etc. the more he is willing to help around the house. If there were a place around where i live that i could cut for production, belive me i probably would.



Don't take it personal - it was not given out to be. I don't doubt anyones ability - just making cracks that's all.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Tree Sling'r said:


> Don't take it personal - it was not given out to be. I don't doubt anyones ability - just making cracks that's all.



Your start'n to sound a little soft around the edges.Prepn for your domestic duties.:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## GASoline71

Tree Sling'r said:


> Don't take it personal - it was not given out to be. I don't doubt anyones ability - just making cracks that's all.





bks044 said:


> Your start'n to sound a little soft around the edges.Prepn for your domestic duties.:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



HAHAHAHA! Get your butt back in the kitchen Sling'r!!!   

Gary


----------



## Tree Sling'r

GASoline71 said:


> HAHAHAHA! Get your butt back in the kitchen Sling'r!!!
> 
> Gary



That's funny, my wife just had Carpel Tunal (sp) surgery last Wednesday, so yep be a cookin' fool. BBQ and pasta and fresh melons (from the garden sicko's)
Never seen my hands so clean.


----------



## RiverRat2

*Good for U !!!!!!!*



Tree Sling'r said:


> That's funny, my wife just had Carpel Tunal (sp) surgery last Wednesday, so yep be a cookin' fool. BBQ and pasta and fresh melons (from the garden sicko's)
> Never seen my hands so clean.



Somebody has to feed those Young uns,,,, right after you get the saws prepped and chains sharpened ya (ooops Clean yer hands,,) put on your apron,, Make yo hunny a highball,,,,, and start fixin tha grub ehh bub!!!!

Tried to rep ya on that one but Im all hosed,,,,,


----------



## Lakeside53

Tree Sling'r said:


> That's funny, my wife just had Carpel Tunal (sp) surgery last Wednesday, so yep be a cookin' fool. BBQ and pasta and fresh melons (from the garden sicko's)
> Never seen my hands so clean.



Yep.. Nothing like food prep to get the chainsaws crap out from under the finger nails


----------



## MNTAINGAL23

Lou said:


> MNTAINGAL23 or TimberChick would just shoot him. I'm thinkin' the judge would call it a good shoot!!!



Thanks for the compliment. I would like the 50 cal myself.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23

chainsawchick67 said:


> I take thats as a bit of a sexist comment i think. I have drop a tree of two around the farm. I'm sure I, as well as many of the other women on here could so it. AS a matter of fact, the more I go out and help derek cut/split/drop/etc. the more he is willing to help around the house. If there were a place around where i live that i could cut for production, belive me i probably would.



I personally couldn't drop trees all day. Just don't have the strength.
Not alot of women can keep up with the guys, nor do they want to.
There are a few things guys can do that we just can't, not for the lack of trying.
Granted there are a few gals here that work with the guys and they get the kudos from me, but dropping a tree or two just ain't the same as doing that all day long.
Sexist or not it is the truth, it's all in how you take it.


----------



## Woodie

WCS99no1 said:


> <a href="http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=10885452">Becky and a Chainsaw</a><br><embed src="http://lads.myspace.com/videos/myspacetv_vplayer0005.swf" flashvars="m=10885452&type=video" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="430" height="346"></embed><br><a href="http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.addToProfileConfirm&videoid=10885452&title=Becky and a Chainsaw">Add to My Profile</a> | <a href="http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.home"> More Videos</a>
> 
> Cutting down a sapling in shorts and thong sandals. It would have been safer and easier to use a pair of loppers. The best part is when she's holding up the saw in "victory" on the end and her old man comes by and engages the chain brake.



Ummmmm....is it possible she pretty much just vibrated that tree to the ground?


----------



## Woodie

Just Mow said:


>





RiverRat2 said:


> +100  That's my Boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Now see, that's funny right there, cause I've been tellin Mow all along "I'm ya Daddy!"


----------



## Cedarkerf

Musta used safety chain. Doesn't cut wood or flesh.


----------



## slowp

Let me see, back in 1981 I got a call asking if I wanted to try out "thinning".
I needed the money so said ok. Got handed the saw, got told here's how you start it don't hurt yourself. I struggled through the day and survived. Crawled (literally)out of bed every morning that first week. The guys made me mad so I wasn't going to quit. I finally figured it out and was keeping up. We were dumping lodgepole that would go to the mill today, but then it was too small.
At the end of the job, the guys confessed they had bets on how long I'd last for the first day. The second time I joined them, we had others on the crew.
The snow got too deep and I got the compliment from the boss of being one of the few who was getting decent production, 6 hrs of cutting a day. No, it wasn't really big stuff but the saw was heavier than what is available now. Now I'm once again running a saw when needed, bucking out roads, and then whining and soaking in the hot tub afterwards. I don't want to fall any trees cuz I can't run very fast anymore if things go awry. That's all I got to say except, should I paint my fingernails orange to match the saw on those days when I get called to cut a road open? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## GASoline71

slowp said:


> Let me see, back in 1981 I got a call asking if I wanted to try out "thinning".
> I needed the money so said ok. Got handed the saw, got told here's how you start it don't hurt yourself. I struggled through the day and survived. Crawled (literally)out of bed every morning that first week. The guys made me mad so I wasn't going to quit. I finally figured it out and was keeping up. We were dumping lodgepole that would go to the mill today, but then it was too small.
> At the end of the job, the guys confessed they had bets on how long I'd last for the first day. The second time I joined them, we had others on the crew.
> The snow got too deep and I got the compliment from the boss of being one of the few who was getting decent production, 6 hrs of cutting a day. No, it wasn't really big stuff but the saw was heavier than what is available now. Now I'm once again running a saw when needed, bucking out roads, and then whining and soaking in the hot tub afterwards. I don't want to fall any trees cuz I can't run very fast anymore if things go awry. That's all I got to say except, should I paint my fingernails orange to match the saw on those days when I get called to cut a road open? :hmm3grin2orange:



HAHAHAHA! Good post! 

Gary


----------



## Urbicide

chainsawchick67 said:


> AS a matter of fact, the more I go out and help derek cut/split/drop/etc. the more he is willing to help around the house. If there were a place around where i live that i could cut for production, belive me i probably would.



You probably put the fear into Derek with you throwing those axes all over the place. He probably feels safer in the house than outside.


----------



## chainsawchick67

Urbicide said:


> You probably put the fear into Derek with you throwing those axes all over the place. He probably feels safer in the house than outside.




LOL, i dont know about that, my throwin axe sleeps inside and is only an arm reach away, sometimes i dont think he is safe inside OR outside. LOL! Just Kiddin, i wouldnt do anything like that to my honey!!


----------



## Bermie

*I'm taller than 5'!!*

Lou, you gypped me 4" bye!

(the term 'bye' is the Bermudian equivalent of 'man', and can be used to as a greeting, admonishment, express annoyment or just for emphasis!!!)

Hey bye! - Hi there!
Wassappnin bye! - whats up dude!
Bye, wasswrongwiffyou!!! - idiot
Bye, ya wrong you know - that was uncalled for

Accompanied with appropriate accent, teeth sucking and eye rolling can be devastating (positive or negative) to the 'bye' in question.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll

Another kind of chainsaw picture...







That is at the kitchen table, at the cottage.






This is that saws first "victim"!


----------



## lumberinspector

:chainsawguy: 

Here is a pic of my girlfriend Natalie and my Homelite 1050. 

Got to be careful not to piss her off now!


----------



## Lakeside53

lumberinspector said:


> :chainsawguy:
> 
> Here is a pic of my girlfriend Natalie and my Homelite 1050.
> 
> Got to be careful not to piss her off now!





Nice!!! both of them (saw and girl!)


----------



## Madsaw

Yeap a good lookin saw and good lookin lady to boot. But man check out that corn behind the garage. Must be Iowa!!!!!!! 
LOL
Bob


----------



## SmokinDodge

Madsaw said:


> Yeap a good lookin saw and good lookin lady to boot. But man check out that corn behind the garage. Must be Iowa!!!!!!!
> LOL
> Bob




Leave it to a farmer to be checking out another man's corn.


----------



## SawTroll

lumberinspector said:


> :chainsawguy:
> 
> Here is a pic of my girlfriend Natalie and my Homelite 1050.
> 
> Got to be careful not to piss her off now!





Lakeside53 said:


> Nice!!! both of them (saw and girl!)



They sure are! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## SawTroll

lumberinspector said:


> :chainsawguy:
> 
> Here is a pic of my girlfriend Natalie and my Homelite 1050.
> 
> Got to be careful not to piss her off now!





Lakeside53 said:


> Nice!!! both of them (saw and girl!)



They sure are! :biggrinbounce2: 

Does she actually run saws????


----------



## RiverRat2

*+1*



SawTroll said:


> They sure are! :biggrinbounce2:
> 
> Does she actually run saws????


----------



## lumberinspector

She don't yet but she is wanting too and I'm going to get one in her hands ASAP! 

Gave her the splitting axe today...more practice and she'll get'er! 

The corn is tall and looking good. Lucked out with all the storms that have rolled through lately as there doesn't seem to be any damage. Just wish it was mine!


----------



## WCS99no1

I've posted a lot of "what not to do" videos but I think it's sexiest when a woman actually knows what she's doing with a saw in her hands. Here are some photos of some female sawyers from the WWW that seem to know what they are doing.


----------



## WCS99no1

More photos


----------



## WCS99no1

Even more photos


----------



## Lakeside53

Isabelle is using my type of saw!opcorn:


----------



## WCS99no1

Continued...


----------



## WCS99no1

Finished.


----------



## Lakeside53

Pretty clean looking PPE:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## RiverRat2

*+ 10*



Lakeside53 said:


> Isabelle is using my type of saw!opcorn:


----------



## RiverRat2

my favorite,,, Yeah!!!!!!


----------



## Lakeside53

This one looks like she has it all togther, and has some miles on those chaps.


----------



## BIGBORE577

Nice wood and PPE!opcorn:


----------



## chainsawchick67

thanks for the pix.some where around here, derek has a few good pics of me when i took down my first tree or two. . .or three. i'll have to see if we can find em so he can post em:chainsawguy:


----------



## chainsawchick67

Hey is anyone here going to Medina County Fair saw races? I know we are, hopefully I'll be able to get some good pics up on here, i'll be runnin 230, and 084, i think thats all i'll be runnin, but hey, its better than nothin! DOnt think they are doing the axe throw, might be doing the Jack and Jill with derek, not 100% sure on that one yet


----------



## WCS99no1

*Chainsaw Chicks and childhood memories*

My public library used to have a lot of books from the 1970's, including "Country Women: A Handbook for the New Farmer" by Jeanne Tetrault and Sherry Thomas. This book was for the feminists and the "get back to nature" hippies. However, it does have a few pages extolling the usefulness of a rip-roaring chainsaw -- in the hands of a woman, of course. Attached are some pics. Sorry for the low quality, but it's from a camera phone and not a scanner.


----------



## WCS99no1

*Chainsaw Chicks and childhood memories, continued*

My local library has since upgraded its collection, but I got a copy through an interlibrary loan. The libraries in rural western NY still have plenty of nonfiction books from the 1960's and 1970's in circulation. Sorry for the lack of PPE (if I need to apologize. Did they even have chainsaw chaps in the 1970's?).

Joel


----------



## stihltech

*back in the day*

Yep, the pony express ia a bit slow with the library books around here.:chainsawguy:


----------



## WCS99no1

*More childhood memories*

When I was younger I read "Women and Wilderness" by Anne LaBastille. On chapter is about Krissa Johnson, an "architect with a chainsaw." She built log homes in the Adirondacks. Don't know if she still is or if she retired by now. It would ould be cool to find out. Anyway, again I apologize for the low quality. She has her pony tails facing forward underneath the face shield of her helmet -- super cute.

Joel


----------



## ropensaddle

What is next chainsaw chicks gone wild :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Urbicide

ropensaddle said:


> What is next chainsaw chicks gone wild :hmm3grin2orange:



opcorn:


----------



## ropensaddle

Urbicide said:


> opcorn:



opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Lakeside53

ropensaddle said:


> What is next chainsaw chicks gone wild :hmm3grin2orange:



What? BOTH of them?:biggrinbounce2: hey......:monkey:


----------



## WCS99no1

*Chainsaw Chicks gone Wild?!?!?*

Airdrop a half dozen redneck girls into a remote part of Minnesota already lined with hidden cameras. Give them each an MS260 and a case of Miller Lite. Return three days later to see what's left.

The sequel can be in the Pacific Northwest with MS880's.


----------



## Lakeside53

WCS99no1 said:


> Airdrop a half dozen redneck girls into a remote part of Minnesota already lined with hidden cameras. Give them each an MS260 and a case of Miller Lite. Return three days later to see what's left.
> 
> The sequel can be in the Pacific Northwest with MS880's.





YEP!!!!!!! Can I go? promise I won't touch 

One thing though... Miller lite? Is that really beer?


----------



## WCS99no1

Lakeside53 said:


> YEP!!!!!!! Can I go? promise I won't touch
> 
> One thing though... Miller lite? Is that really beer?



Only to us Americans that don't know much about beer. Basically it's just something to get drunk with.


----------



## Lakeside53

WCS99no1 said:


> Only to us Americans that don't know much about beer. Basically it's just something to get drunk with.



If that's all you need, get drunk with me   


Drunk on lite beer? All it does for me is make me pee, a lot..


----------



## GASoline71

Why won't this thread and the "husky sucks" thread die???

Oh...because friggin' idjits like me keep bumpin' them...

Oh well... another beer mang! 

Gary


----------



## WCS99no1

*So is this thread really dead?*

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nU75J7xmHhQ&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nU75J7xmHhQ&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/H3Ly6dudCpU&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/H3Ly6dudCpU&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wpD3_xgy5_k&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wpD3_xgy5_k&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XHKOYXdntZ8&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XHKOYXdntZ8&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FmXnUO0d9bg&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FmXnUO0d9bg&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tevGMt2Rx84&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tevGMt2Rx84&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yH8yENzHkBc&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yH8yENzHkBc&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Call me an idiot but I bumped it. (Hey, I was bored...)

Joel


----------



## ciscoguy01

*Doubt it...*

Not as long as my wifey has her saw chuggin' along. I'll get a vid up here for tomorrow...  

I will say that since I got my new PS-510 the wife seems to use her little MS-210 less and less and I think she kinda claimed it. Dammit, now I gotta hurry up and get the 5100... Women are expensive enough, when they take an interest in what you are doing also, the cost of ownership on them doubles, lmao...


----------



## CutnHack

*Polly in the Sort Yard*

Hey Y'all,

Here's one of my wife with my 056 Super buckin' in the sort yard at Thorne Bay, AK circa 1989. Cheers!

Mike


----------



## Urbicide

Bump:Eye::Eye: Bump


----------



## chainsawchick67

+1 on the bump!


----------



## SawTroll

CutnHack said:


> Hey Y'all,
> 
> Here's one of my wife with my 056 Super buckin' in the sort yard at Thorne Bay, AK circa 1989. Cheers!
> 
> Mike




Polly looks cool!!!


----------



## WCS99no1

*Heather Dowling: Chainsaw carver*

<a href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=35151222">Heather Dowling Chainsaw Carving demo</a><br/><object width="425px" height="360px" ><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><param name="movie" value="http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=35151222,t=1,mt=video"/><embed src="http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=35151222,t=1,mt=video" width="425" height="360" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" /></object>

www.seewhatisaw05.com


----------



## WCS99no1

*Handy Goddess Uses (Electric) Chainsaw to Trim Trees*

<a href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=38263240">Goddess uses Chainsaw</a><br/><object width="425px" height="360px" ><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><param name="movie" value="http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=38263240,t=1,mt=video"/><embed src="http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=38263240,t=1,mt=video" width="425" height="360" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" /></object>

We all know electric chainsaws aren't *real* chainsaws...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Wet1

My helper and pack mule...

Note the PPE.


----------



## Erick

Wet1 said:


> My helper and pack mule...
> 
> Note the PPE.



Boy that must be tough to look at all day, guess you get a lot of wood huh.


----------



## BIGBORE577

Wet1 said:


> My helper and pack mule...
> 
> Note the PPE.



Just a word from the wise. If she can sling that saw around all day, please go out of your way not to torque her off!:jawdrop:


----------



## Toyjunkie

WCS99no1 said:


> <a href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=35151222">Heather Dowling Chainsaw Carving demo</a><br/><object width="425px" height="360px" ><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><param name="movie" value="http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=35151222,t=1,mt=video"/><embed src="http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=35151222,t=1,mt=video" width="425" height="360" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" /></object>
> 
> www.seewhatisaw05.com



Now here is a woman after my own  :love1: That is amazing wood working


----------



## Four Paws

Wet1 said:


> My helper and pack mule...



What's up with the west coast saw on the east coast? Gypo says there are only pecker poles up that way.


----------



## Erick

Four Paws said:


> What's up with the west coast saw on the east coast? Gypo says there are only pecker poles up that way.



Yeah for the most part he's right..... it's just our peckers are bigger than theirs.


----------



## Wet1

Erick said:


> Boy that must be tough to look at all day, guess you get a lot of wood huh.



LOL, she's great. She does all the heavy lifting and hard work (does a hell of a job working the saws as well), while I take care of the light work. She asked me last night when she was going to get her own saw... It doesn't take much to keep her happy, just give her a hammer, drill, saw, etc every so often and she's a happy chic!  

At the end of the day she cleans up okay as well. Here's the first pic I took of her when I recently bought my new camera...


----------



## Wet1

BIGBORE577 said:


> Just a word from the wise. If she can sling that saw around all day, please go out of your way not to torque her off!:jawdrop:



Nah, she has to take a break about every two hours, she's not all that tough.


----------



## Wet1

Four Paws said:


> What's up with the west coast saw on the east coast? Gypo says there are only pecker poles up that way.



LOL, it came for the west coast (via ebay). That bar is a 30" and notice the condition of it... the 30" doesn't get used all that often. Christine just likes having the biggest saw on the job, but she usually only runs a 21" bar on it.  


There aren't that many trees around these parts that will really tax that saw, but it's fun to let her eat... even on the 25" stuff.


----------



## stihl sawing

Wet1 said:


> LOL, she's great. She does all the heavy lifting and hard work (does a hell of a job working the saws as well), while I take care of the light work. She asked me last night when she was going to get her own saw... It doesn't take much to keep her happy, just give her a hammer, drill, saw, etc every so often and she's a happy chic!
> 
> At the end of the day she cleans up okay as well. Here's the first pic I took of her when I recently bought my new camera...


I would definitely say you have a keeper. Any woman that can run that big saw has my vote. Nice pics, Thanks for posting.


----------



## WCS99no1

Wet1 said:


> My helper and pack mule...
> 
> Note the PPE.



Thanks for posting. Got any pics of her felling "the big one," with real PPE I hope...?


----------



## BIGBORE577

Wet1 said:


> LOL, she's great. She does all the heavy lifting and hard work (does a hell of a job working the saws as well), while I take care of the light work. She asked me last night when she was going to get her own saw... It doesn't take much to keep her happy, just give her a hammer, drill, saw, etc every so often and she's a happy chic!
> 
> At the end of the day she cleans up okay as well. Here's the first pic I took of her when I recently bought my new camera...



She is a very beautiful woman, quiet stunning really. You're a very lucky man, however I'm sure she is equally as lucky also.


----------



## serial killer

Keeley Hazel for Zoo magazine: 
















Video of the shoot here: http://www.videochew.com/watch/78bd83e0a727608b5db0/Sexy-Chainsaw-Girl,-Keeley-Hazell-Holding-A-Chainsaw


----------



## abohac

Gypo Logger said:


> My cleaning wench is into saws, but she sure can rock them out. Her saw is duller than a hoe.
> John



How the heck did you get her to pose for that picture?


----------



## SawTroll

Wet1 said:


> My helper and pack mule...
> 
> Note the PPE.



It is more than I used in the ol' days (boxers and sneakers) - but I am much wiser by now...........


----------



## SawTroll

serial killer said:


> Keeley Hazel for Zoo magazine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video of the shoot here: http://www.videochew.com/watch/78bd83e0a727608b5db0/Sexy-Chainsaw-Girl,-Keeley-Hazell-Holding-A-Chainsaw


No silicone, hopefully........


----------



## serial killer

SawTroll said:


> No silicone, hopefully........



I dunno; you're the Husqvarna expert, not me.


----------



## BIGBORE577

SawTroll said:


> No silicone, hopefully........



At that point, I truly couldn't care less!:jawdrop:


----------



## (WLL)

OOOOOOOooooo.... Thats howt!!!


----------



## BIGBORE577

SawTroll said:


> No silicone, hopefully........



Although, now that *YOU* brought up the issue. Being that it is Husqvarna related, I'm sure there is plastic involved somewhere. Perhaps only in the saw.


----------



## SawTroll

BIGBORE577 said:


> Although, now that *YOU* brought up the issue. Being that it is Husqvarna related, I'm sure there is plastic involved somewhere. Perhaps only in the saw.



I have no brand preferance - I just buy the saws that I think will do the best work for me.........


----------



## stihl sawing

YOWZERS! She's nice.<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020118.gif" border=0 ></a>


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

I don't care if she's holding a Husky :love1: :love1:


----------



## BIGBORE577

BloodOnTheIce said:


> I don't care if she's holding a Husky :love1: :love1:



Me either! Now I might just go and buy one or
*(*)(*)*two*(*)(*)*!


----------



## Outlaw5.0

BIGBORE577 said:


> At that point, I truly couldn't care less!:jawdrop:


I don't care either.:jawdrop:


----------



## Lou

When you get to the point where you can tell they could be silly putty and you wouldn't care!!!


----------



## blackoak

Lou said:


> When you get to the point where you can tell they could be silly putty and you wouldn't care!!!


I like my puddy to be silly!!!!


----------



## SawTroll

stihl sawing said:


> YOWZERS! She's nice.<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020118.gif" border=0 ></a>



:agree2: - she sure is....


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

The caption for this was "This is Bess a nice Jewish girl with a chainsaw"










Not a chain saw but a cool saw one the less.


----------



## stihl sawing

Yeah, I know. Wild thing


----------



## WCS99no1

*That's Chainsaw Sally*



stihl sawing said:


> Yeah, I know. Wild thing



She has a horror movie. It never came out in theaters in the US -- just went straight to DVD. I own it. It's pretty good. Not a typical psycho chasing teens movie.

Here's the trailer:
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9uRKPiQ3sMM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9uRKPiQ3sMM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## WCS99no1

BloodOnTheIce said:


> The caption for this was "This is Bess a nice Jewish girl with a chainsaw"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a chain saw but a cool saw one the less.



The girl in the middle is the Chainsaw Girl from Canada, a chainsaw carver named Liz McMann. http://thechainsawgirl.com/

And the last one -- I can't tell you how many times I saw a concrete cut-off saw (Stihl CutQuick) called a "chainsaw" on the internet -- or a hedge trimmer called a chainsaw, or a circular saw called a chainsaw, or even a *leaf blower* called a chainsaw. I almost want to make a YouTube video or web page on what is and what isn't a chainsaw.


----------



## WCS99no1

*More videos*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JLVHoDJsQAw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JLVHoDJsQAw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VD0y1e580og&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VD0y1e580og&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Jo1qYMAV9C4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Jo1qYMAV9C4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8P3muVYx24o&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8P3muVYx24o&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5wetiYAMuiQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5wetiYAMuiQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## (WLL)

WCS99no1 said:


> The girl in the middle is the Chainsaw Girl from Canada, a chainsaw carver named Liz McMann. http://thechainsawgirl.com/
> 
> And the last one -- I can't tell you how many times I saw a concrete cut-off saw (Stihl CutQuick) called a "chainsaw" on the internet -- or a hedge trimmer called a chainsaw, or a circular saw called a chainsaw, or even a *leaf blower* called a chainsaw. I almost want to make a YouTube video or web page on what is and what isn't a chainsaw.


the first pic is totaly HOWT!!!


----------



## gmax

Junior logger


----------



## danrclem

gmax said:


> Junior logger



Now she's the cutest one of the bunch. She kinda reminds me of my grandaughter. Look at all of that firewood she done went and cut up. I bet she's daddy's little helper.

Danny


----------



## Urbicide

gmax said:


> Junior logger



Better watch out. Slowp might send her some Barbi stickers for "her" saw.


----------



## Taxmantoo

WCS99no1 said:


> More Videos



The 2nd one (who carved the six bears) could probably show the first one (who was grinding a 4' high stump) how to file a chain.


----------



## WCS99no1

*"It's so cute!"*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sbl0of9LPrg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sbl0of9LPrg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## LazyJ

"It's so LITTLE", bet he hears that alot


----------



## 04ultra

LazyJ said:


> "It's so LITTLE", bet he hears that alot


----------



## WCS99no1

*This is a demonstration from Cherie Currie*

It's an eight part video series on YouTube:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xkuecm8rkoc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xkuecm8rkoc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

The rest can been seen at: http://www.youtube.com/user/dadoodaidy


----------



## WCS99no1

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zpXGBNVUDE8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zpXGBNVUDE8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## nap69

Ok,here is my contribution to this thread for what its worth,here is my my other half with a mint Sachs Dolmar 109 that i thoughtfully bought her for her birthday!! (and she was gratefull!!)
Yes i know she aint got any PPE on,before anyone mentions it!
What the hell.....bring on the criticism :censored:


----------



## mpapuga

I don't mean to preach safety, but your profile says you're a paremedic and in your photobucket journal you show what could be a chainsaw cut to the hand. I hope it wasn't your hand or your womans, and safety gear should not be an option for chainsaws. Cut smart, use your knowledge for the best prevention of injury.

Mark


----------



## Banshee

[QUOTE




[/QUOTE]

She could really use some protective equipment.


----------



## alpinecrick

WCS99no1 said:


> It's an eight part video series on YouTube:
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xkuecm8rkoc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xkuecm8rkoc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> The rest can been seen at: http://www.youtube.com/user/dadoodaidy









Chain saw carving with a lowcut blouse.......she's a tougher man than me...


----------



## WCS99no1

*"In-Your-Face Fitness" -- Chopping Wood*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IBBZnpG0K_w&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IBBZnpG0K_w&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## dsm382

I am new here. And I just found this thread, mind if i toss in a few more pics?

YES my wife did ask for a saw two Christmas's ago. after she complained she could not get my saw started and the old MAC trim saw would only burn one tank a day, would take that long to restart.. she did not really think i would get her one and the guys i worked with also did not.
when i went to dealer and told them what i wanted they laughed. a buddy of mine worked on a service truck for them and was there and he just looked at them and said 
" you DON'T want his wife to find out you are laughing at him! she scares me."

i came home one day and two apple trees were down...and the back yard was FULL of brush.....i decided maybe she needs her own.
she loved it, although since some recent medical problems she has not been able to use it.
i also had to stop her using the brushcutter due to some neck issues. But she can still COOK!!!












she is a hard worker...would rather be outside getting dirty then inside anytime.
she stacked ALL this wood and the 2 cord up at the house all by herself while i split




I pulled out my back unloading the jackhammer so i broke up all 50' of sidewalk and sat and watched her load all of this up.....it was comical watching folks drive by staring at me settin' on my A$$ 
she would NOT let me help.





this one was for fun, there are more but can't show them here 






of course there is the baby who is now almost 7


----------



## CharlieG

Are high heels considered PPE?


----------



## Stihl088stock

*What the...*



Banshee said:


> [QUOTE



She could really use some protective equipment.[/QUOTE]

What is the context of this picture???? Did she forget to bring a boning knife to deer camp or what???


----------



## excess650

sorry, no pictures, but....my wife cut with a chainsaw for the first time this weekend. I had suggested that she might need to learn at sometime because of where our new house is being built. Anyway, I took the Makita DCS401 because its lightweight, runs smooth, cuts pretty well without being intimidating, and has that little extra, the "Happy Start" decompression button. I showed her the basics about the ignition, choke, decompression button, and chainbrake. I started the saw and made a few cuts, and explained why I was doing what I was, and then let her try. Well, she couldn't start it at first, likely not pulling fast enough, but she did cut a few logs. The "homeowner shuffle" was a bit humorous, but I explained that the chain would do the cutting and she didn't have to move the saw fore and aft.:hmm3grin2orange: I explained that if she let the bark dogs touch the wood, the saw would stay put....later, when I was cutting with another saw, I heard the mighty Makita fire up, and she proceeded to cut some dead, dry locust. All was going well until she stepped into the yellow jacket nest.:censored: We both got stung before we figured out what was going on, and beat a hasty retreat. I got the impression that she liked running the saw, and I'm sure that she'll try again. She's good company, and generally good help. I think I'll keep her!


----------



## stihl sawing

excess650 said:


> sorry, no pictures, but....my wife cut with a chainsaw for the first time this weekend.


No excuse, Get her back out there and take some pics.LOL It's always nice when the wife wants to help. Yup i would say you have a keeper.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

My new personal favorite
Nothing like a blonde Norwegian girl, cutting in a bikini.


----------



## stihl sawing

Yeah, I agree. did she have a saw.


----------



## CharlieG

Saw..........??? I don't remember seeing one  .


----------



## PistonBroke

Id let her saw my wood anytime!!!!:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## csx7006

Same here!!!!


----------



## WCS99no1

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WP86kO8HImc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WP86kO8HImc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## WCS99no1

BloodOnTheIce said:


> My new personal favorite
> Nothing like a blonde Norwegian girl, cutting in a bikini.



Her name is Marit Kviseth. She's on my friends list in Facebook. Nice girl.


----------



## SawTroll

excess650 said:


> sorry, no pictures, but....my wife cut with a chainsaw for the first time this weekend. I had suggested that she might need to learn at sometime because of where our new house is being built. Anyway, I took the Makita DCS401 because its lightweight, runs smooth, cuts pretty well without being intimidating, and has that little extra, the "Happy Start" decompression button. I showed her the basics about the ignition, choke, decompression button, and chainbrake. I started the saw and made a few cuts, and explained why I was doing what I was, and then let her try. Well, she couldn't start it at first, likely not pulling fast enough, but she did cut a few logs. The "homeowner shuffle" was a bit humorous, but I explained that the chain would do the cutting and she didn't have to move the saw fore and aft.:hmm3grin2orange: I explained that if she let the bark dogs touch the wood, the saw would stay put....later, when I was cutting with another saw, I heard the mighty Makita fire up, and she proceeded to cut some dead, dry locust. All was going well until she stepped into the yellow jacket nest.:censored: We both got stung before we figured out what was going on, and beat a hasty retreat. I got the impression that she liked running the saw, and I'm sure that she'll try again. She's good company, and generally good help. I think I'll keep her!




I never needed to teach Witchy much - she used the Jreds 621 long before I did.......


----------



## WCS99no1

*Hot Chicks Carve Logs With Chainsaws*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2fzquSJaUGk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2fzquSJaUGk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Another video about the Masters of the Chainsaw's Chainsaw Chix.


----------



## lovetheoutdoors

Banshee said:


> [QUOTE



She could really use some protective equipment.[/QUOTE]

hahahaha:agree2:


----------



## mtfallsmikey

I think I'm in love!


----------



## belgian

BloodOnTheIce said:


>



Shoot, now I know why you folks like this thread so much, that's a real nice deere tractor right there...:love1:


----------



## B_Turner

WCS99no1 said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WP86kO8HImc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WP86kO8HImc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Maybe no hot rod saw, but I like how she stays focused and in spite of the moment cuts two nice looking cookies.


----------



## MR4WD

Axe Woman?

Loaned the GF my climbing gear and my 372 for a pic in the freezing rain.


----------



## WCS99no1

*This girl loves to log the Rainforest*

<a href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=1140480">i cut my first tree!!!!</a><br/><object width="425px" height="360px" ><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><param name="movie" value="http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=1140480,t=1,mt=video"/><embed src="http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=1140480,t=1,mt=video" width="425" height="360" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"></embed></object>

<a href="http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=viewImage&friendID=70811979&albumID=760684&imageID=1006616"><img src="http://b5.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/00761/59/58/761548595_m.jpg" alt="ME AND CORINA..MY CHAINSAW!!" /></a>

Wow, the tropical rainforest gets no love... And what's that saw she's got? An 090? 

Joel


----------



## stihl sawing

Well it looked fairly easy for the first one. A heavy leaner for sure.


----------



## Cedarkerf

WCS99no1 said:


> Wow, the tropical rainforest gets no love... And what's that saw she's got? An 090?
> 
> Joel


Not an 090 its 076


----------



## WCS99no1

Cedarkerf said:


> Not an 090 its 076



Thanks.


----------



## stihlboy

this thread wont die on my watch


----------



## Longwood

MR4WD said:


> Axe Woman?
> 
> Loaned the GF my climbing gear and my 372 for a pic in the freezing rain.




Nice pic, you're a lucky guy!


----------



## MR4WD

Longwood said:


> Nice pic, you're a lucky guy!



She just said "You have no idea!" 

Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Erick

MR4WD said:


> Axe Woman?
> 
> Loaned the GF my climbing gear and my 372 for a pic in the freezing rain.



Nice look'n piece ya got there.......... the girl is nice too.


----------



## MR4WD

Erick said:


> Nice look'n piece ya got there.......... the girl is nice too.



Thanks a lot! I'll have to get a pic with a bigger power head and longer bar pumping chips out of a smaller softwood! Something for you hardwood guys that can't understand cutting a 1' tree with a 2' bar.

Chad.


----------



## WCS99no1

*Chain Saw Mama*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4Zo-zWh4RTQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4Zo-zWh4RTQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

I've seen a lot of women with chainsaw videos that I decided not to post because I don't want to give attention to people acting stupid with a chainsaw, but this "mama" seems to have a good head on her shoulders.

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## pioneerguy600

WCS99no1 said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4Zo-zWh4RTQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4Zo-zWh4RTQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> I've seen a lot of women with chainsaw videos that I decided not to post because I don't want to give attention to people acting stupid with a chainsaw, but this "mama" seems to have a good head on her shoulders.
> 
> Thanks,
> Joel




Ahhhhhhhhhhh! No comment. LOL
Pioneerguy600


----------



## stihlboy

MR4WD said:


> Thanks a lot! *I'll have to get *a pic with *a bigger* power* head and longer* bar pumping chips out of a smaller softwood! Something for you *hardwood guys *that can't understand cutting a 1' tree with a 2' bar.
> 
> Chad.



Please don't ever use these words in combination again as we may take them and use them against you!!!!


----------



## Bill G

stihlboy said:


> Please don't ever use these words in combination again as we may take them and use them against you!!!!



Intersting Sophmoric humor


----------



## stihlboy

Bill G said:


> Intersting Sophmoric humor



Interesting???


----------



## 056 kid

stihlboy said:


> Please don't ever use these words in combination again as we may take them and use them against you!!!!






Get your head out of the gutter man!!


----------



## stihlboy

056 kid said:


> Get your head out of the gutter man!!



past the gutter in the downspout lol


----------



## Ljute

What's all the chatter? Post pics!
Umm, yup, I'm guilty too.


----------



## Bill G

stihlboy said:


> Interesting???



Yep missed the e. The point is the same.


----------



## SawTroll

Cedarkerf said:


> Not an 090 its 076



Yup!


----------



## stihlboy

Bill G said:


> Yep missed the e. The point is the same.



ok didnt know if you did that on purpose or not


----------



## Cedarkerf

A women who can actually cut with a chainsaw. My wife this afternoon also Known as Mntaingal23. Had the neighbor and his dad who is a 79 year old log hauler past logger really impressed with her productivity of her cuttin. She amazes me with her cuttin shes only had a saw 2 years notice the chips flyin from her 260 pro.


----------



## 7oaks

*Chainsaw Momma aged 72*

I've enjoyed everyone's additions to this picturesque thread and finally got permission to upload the pictures of my wife's best friend when she visited us at the cabin in West Virginia this summer.

She's a 72 year old retired school teacher from Texas but is up to trying everything...even hitting the bottles of moonshine.

I literally had to yank the 056 out of her hands to get her to stop.












As an aside the sweat shirt she is wearing is one of my wife's favorites. It is from the Two Dot Bar in Two Dot, Montana. The one horse town made famous by Hank Williams Jr. - though we were regulars there long before he came out with his song "Two Dot Montana". It is one of those uniquely Montana establishments such the the Dirty Shame Saloon up the Yaak in NW Montana, the Babb Bar on the Blackfoot Indian Reservation (before it went upscale yuppie) and of course Moose's Saloon in Kalispell, especially when Moose Miller was still around.

Enjoy...Carl


----------



## pioneerguy600

She has the look of determination down pat, and it looks like she can run a chainsaw but what about the PPE?
Pioneerguy600


----------



## slowp

Cedarkerf said:


> A women who can actually cut with a chainsaw. My wife this afternoon also Known as Mntaingal23. Had the neighbor and his dad who is a 79 year old log hauler past logger really impressed with her productivity of her cuttin. She amazes me with her cuttin shes only had a saw 2 years notice the chips flyin from her 260 pro.



Well, there are a few of us. I have those same boots. Are they the caulks?


----------



## MNTAINGAL23

slowp said:


> Well, there are a few of us. I have those same boots. Are they the caulks?



Yep good for getting up and down the slippery hill and not falling.
I have used them alot these past weeks.
I walked down to the mail box last night waiting on Hubby to get home from work. 
Our neighbor couldn't get her all wheel drive car up the hill and Brian had to leave the Taurus by the road as it wasn't getting up the hill either.
We have rain now but probably had another 4-5 inches of snow last night.
Hopefully it does get warmer because if this stuff freezes we are gonna be skating around.


----------



## BuddhaKat

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> You can lead a man to knowledge but you can't make him think!


Love the sig. :monkey: 

My wife is always telling me "Don't think, you're not equipped." :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :greenchainsaw:


----------



## SawTroll

Cedarkerf said:


> A women who can actually cut with a chainsaw. My wife this afternoon also Known as Mntaingal23. Had the neighbor and his dad who is a 79 year old log hauler past logger really impressed with her productivity of her cuttin. She amazes me with her cuttin shes only had a saw 2 years notice the chips flyin from her 260 pro.



...so you eventually got her a decent saw (or she did?)....


----------



## danrclem

7oaks said:


> I've enjoyed everyone's additions to this picturesque thread and finally got permission to upload the pictures of my wife's best friend when she visited us at the cabin in West Virginia this summer.
> 
> She's a 72 year old retired school teacher from Texas but is up to trying everything...even hitting the bottles of moonshine.
> 
> I literally had to yank the 056 out of her hands to get her to stop.
> 
> As an aside the sweat shirt she is wearing is one of my wife's favorites. It is from the Two Dot Bar in Two Dot, Montana. The one horse town made famous by Hank Williams Jr. - though we were regulars there long before he came out with his song "Two Dot Montana". It is one of those uniquely Montana establishments such the the Dirty Shame Saloon up the Yaak in NW Montana, the Babb Bar on the Blackfoot Indian Reservation (before it went upscale yuppie) and of course Moose's Saloon in Kalispell, especially when Moose Miller was still around.
> 
> Enjoy...Carl



I bet that she was a wildcat about 50 years ago. lol


----------



## Cedarkerf

SawTroll said:


> ...so you eventually got her a decent saw (or she did?)....


Christmas 2years now luvs her old obsolete high vibe 260 pro. She ran a 346xp liked it but she luvs her 260


----------



## volks-man

*hey cedar*

cedar, 
could you describe what mrs. cedar is doing in the photo?
is she cutting _through_ the snow or is it just the camera angle?

yeah, i know, silly question but it looks weird to me. 


p.s. do you have any 'magic powder' left that i could sprinkle on my wife so she will take an interest in cutting wood?!?


----------



## Cedarkerf

volks-man said:


> cedar,
> could you describe what mrs. cedar is doing in the photo?
> is she cutting _through_ the snow or is it just the camera angle?
> 
> yeah, i know, silly question but it looks weird to me.
> 
> 
> p.s. do you have any 'magic powder' left that i could sprinkle on my wife so she will take an interest in cutting wood?!?


Its the camera angle as you can see by the chips there really is a log in the snow about 12 inch dia bone dry BL maple blow down.


----------



## Nailsbeats

7oaks said:


> I've enjoyed everyone's additions to this picturesque thread and finally got permission to upload the pictures of my wife's best friend when she visited us at the cabin in West Virginia this summer.
> 
> She's a 72 year old retired school teacher from Texas but is up to trying everything...even hitting the bottles of moonshine.
> 
> I literally had to yank the 056 out of her hands to get her to stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an aside the sweat shirt she is wearing is one of my wife's favorites. It is from the Two Dot Bar in Two Dot, Montana. The one horse town made famous by Hank Williams Jr. - though we were regulars there long before he came out with his song "Two Dot Montana". It is one of those uniquely Montana establishments such the the Dirty Shame Saloon up the Yaak in NW Montana, the Babb Bar on the Blackfoot Indian Reservation (before it went upscale yuppie) and of course Moose's Saloon in Kalispell, especially when Moose Miller was still around.
> 
> Enjoy...Carl



Get some PPE on that lady, I would hate to see her cut her cutting carreer short, lol. I gotta save this picture for future use, like the next time some lightweight comes on here complaining about cutting.


----------



## deeker

Cedarkerf said:


> A women who can actually cut with a chainsaw. My wife this afternoon also Known as Mntaingal23. Had the neighbor and his dad who is a 79 year old log hauler past logger really impressed with her productivity of her cuttin. She amazes me with her cuttin shes only had a saw 2 years notice the chips flyin from her 260 pro.



Now we know who is really doing the work!!!!!

And who makes the snow fly!!

Kevin


----------



## Lakeside53

7oaks said:


> As an aside the sweat shirt she is wearing is one of my wife's favorites. It is from the Two Dot Bar in Two Dot, Montana. The one horse town made famous by Hank Williams Jr. - though we were regulars there long before he came out with his song "Two Dot Montana". It is one of those uniquely Montana establishments such the the Dirty Shame Saloon up the Yaak in NW Montana, the Babb Bar on the Blackfoot Indian Reservation (before it went upscale yuppie) and of course Moose's Saloon in Kalispell, especially when Moose Miller was still around.
> 
> Enjoy...Carl




LOLOL I've actually been "through" and "over" 2-DOT MT... many times


----------



## slowp

Running a saw is good for anger management and we get angry too. I will be running Twinkle tomorrow. Not that I'm angry--yet.


----------



## 7oaks

danrclem said:


> I bet that she was a wildcat about 50 years ago. lol



Still is...:greenchainsaw: 

...Carl


----------



## 7oaks

Lakeside53 said:


> LOLOL I've actually been "through" and "over" 2-DOT MT... many times




Don't blink much when you're driving Uh?

 

...Carl


----------



## Lakeside53




----------



## Stihl 041S

7oaks said:


> Don't blink much when you're driving Uh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...Carl


The Two Dot was a huge ranch in Wy, the kids tried to sell it within 30 days of the old mans passing in the 1990s. Just north of Cody.


----------



## 7oaks

*Two Dot Montana*



Lakeside53 said:


> LOLOL I've actually been "through" and "over" 2-DOT MT... many times




You should stop in some time. This was back in 2004. Wife and boxer Kazan...Carl


----------



## (WLL)

Nailsbeats said:


> Get some PPE on that lady, I would hate to see her cut her cutting carreer short, lol. I gotta save this picture for future use, like the next time some lightweight comes on here complaining about cutting.


what do ya mean, she gots safety bi-focals and mitts on. not ta mention her game face and two hands on that pig.


----------



## ale

Thought I'd add to an old thread...
wife likes the full wrap


----------



## spacemule

ale said:


> Thought I'd add to an old thread...
> wife likes the full wrap



Nice shot. The saw matches her hair color.


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR

ale said:


> Thought I'd add to an old thread...
> wife likes the full wrap



You can't ask for much more than a good lookin woman that wears camo and likes chainsaw!!!


----------



## 7oaks

Nice!


----------



## hunter5326

Love this one too!


----------



## WoodChuck'r

My wife milling. This is over in the milling forum.


http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=111190


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR

hunter5326 said:


> Love this one too!



Damn she is makin that husky worth lookin at!!!!


----------



## gmax




----------



## WCS99no1

*Youtube's Chainsaw Girls*

Hi everyone,

I collected all the videos I could find on Youtube with women and chainsaws. Please check it out and if you have more videos to add let me know.

http://www.youtube.com/user/theohiotexan#grid/user/74976347EEB073D4


----------



## WoodChuck'r

WCS99no1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I collected all the videos I could find on Youtube with women and chainsaws. Please check it out and if you have more videos to add let me know.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/theohiotexan#grid/user/74976347EEB073D4



Rock on! Chicks and chainsaws RULE!!!!


----------



## csx7006

yep


----------



## Cedarkerf

Mntngal23+ after running the 372xpw


----------



## stihl sawing

Great pic Cedarkerf, That 372 would bring a smile to all of our faces. Mntngal look like a happy camper.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Mntngal runnin the 372xpw30" log


----------



## stihl sawing

This is without a doubt one of the best threads ever. really happy to see it come back to life from time to time.


----------



## SawTroll

stihl sawing said:


> This is without a doubt one of the best threads ever. really happy to see it come back to life from time to time.



:agree2:


----------



## troutfisher

Bump, one of the best threads ever!


----------



## huskydan

View attachment 239320


----------



## WoodChuck'r

troutfisher said:


> Bump, one of the best threads ever!




I agree Arick - nothin' better than sawz and boobz.


----------



## J.Walker

Sure would like to see WoodChucker's single sister putting the blade to the wood! 


.


----------



## stihl sawing

J.Walker said:


> Sure would like to see WoodChucker's single sister putting the blade to the wood!
> 
> 
> .


:agree2:


----------



## huskydan

View attachment 239326


----------



## cjtreeclimber

First time I ever used a chainsaw a women taught me how to handle one.


----------



## huskydan

View attachment 239348




:chainsawguy:


----------



## stihl sawing

huskydan said:


> View attachment 239326


keeley Hazel is one fine woman.


----------



## paccity




----------



## ckelp

i bet she would be able to kick my ass but why do i think that's hot


----------



## Cedarkerf

paccity said:


>



I think that woulda been Jani if she had learned to run a chainsaw in her younger days:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## paccity

Cedarkerf said:


> I think that woulda been Jani if she had learned to run a chainsaw in her younger days:hmm3grin2orange:



your right brian...or who ever. the name is close "jager jenn" , never met here but i know the man who cut with her and took the pic. just find her a big pickle and walk jani threw it. that would put a grim on her face.:smile2: that tree was dumped about 40 west from here ,want to say 85/86.


----------



## Laroo

huskydan said:


> View attachment 239348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :chainsawguy:



That pic is a bit disturbing, that may be the sight I'm met with the next time I come home with another saw!!! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Bill G

J.Walker said:


> Sure would like to see WoodChucker's single sister putting the blade to the wood!
> 
> 
> .



I sure hope she is a "older" sister. Otherwise that would be a bit odd


----------



## youngbuck$

*My girl is way hotter but im too tired to dig up the photos tonight.*

ill edit the post tomorrow. edge of your seats gents.


----------



## Bill G

My girl is way hotter but im too tired to dig up the photos tonight. 


youngbuck$ said:


> ill edit the post tomorrow. edge of your seats gents.



Well that is a tall order so lets see


----------



## paccity

oh yea. the real deal, i could watch her cut allday long.


----------



## SawTroll

huskydan said:


> View attachment 239348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :chainsawguy:





Laroo said:


> *That pic is a bit disturbing*, that may be the sight I'm met with the next time I come home with another saw!!! :msp_ohmy:



Just because the saw is a cheap one, with a "plastic" handlebar!


----------



## o8f150

forgive me if i already posted on this thread,, i am to tired to read through the whole thread,,,, my wife will run a saw all day next to me,, she will even run my bigger saws


----------

